# 28 συλλήψεις φοιτητών του Τμήματος Ξένων Γλωσσών, Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας του Ιονίου Παν/μίου



## rogne (Jan 18, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν μαθευτεί ευρύτερα τα απίστευτα που συνέβησαν χτες στην Κέρκυρα, με αφορμή μια προσπάθεια φοιτητών του Τ.Ξ.Γ.Μ.Δ. να συναντηθούν με την πρύτανη για να της εκθέσουν αυτά. Χαρακτηριστικές οι καταγγελίες των γεγονότων από τον Φοιτητικό Σύλλογο του Τμήματος και από την ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ, εδώ και εδώ αντίστοιχα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 18, 2013)

Το Indymedia έχει βουίξει, πάντως, από χτες, με αναφορά και στον ΣΜΕΔ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 18, 2013)

Εγώ προσωπικά θέλω όλα τα γεγονότα, γιατί έχω λίγο κουραστεί με το δίκιο αυτών που φωνάζουν μόνο... 

Πώς μπήκαν μέσα; Τι έκαναν όταν μπήκαν; Ποια η συμπεριφορά τους; Τι είχε προηγηθεί; Τι ακριβώς συνέβη; 

Όλα αυτά και άλλα πολλά θα σχημάτιζαν μια σφαιρική άποψη στο δικό μου το μυαλό και θα με βοηθούσαν στην κατανόηση και την ορθή κρίση.


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> [...]
> Πώς μπήκαν μέσα; Τι έκαναν όταν μπήκαν; Ποια η συμπεριφορά τους; Τι είχε προηγηθεί; Τι ακριβώς συνέβη;
> [...]





rogne said:


> ... με αφορμή μια προσπάθεια φοιτητών του Τ.Ξ.Γ.Μ.Δ. να συναντηθούν με την πρύτανη για να της εκθέσουν *αυτά*. Χαρακτηριστικές οι καταγγελίες των γεγονότων από τον Φοιτητικό Σύλλογο του Τμήματος και από την ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ, *εδώ* και *εδώ* αντίστοιχα.



Από τη μια πλευρά, παρόντων όμως. Για την άλλη, δεν ξέρω.


----------



## crystal (Jan 18, 2013)

Πέρα από τα -αναμενόμενα- χάλια με το εξάμηνο, εγώ έχω σκαλώσει και με άλλα. Φρουρά στην Πρυτανεία;;;!!! Έκοψαν τη στέγαση;;;!!!



> Πώς μπήκαν μέσα; Τι έκαναν όταν μπήκαν; Ποια η συμπεριφορά τους; Τι είχε προηγηθεί; Τι ακριβώς συνέβη;



Τι έγινε τώρα δεν ξέρω. Αλλά επειδή είχα βρεθεί σε διαμαρτυρία στην Πρυτανεία *για το ίδιο ακριβώς θέμα** το 2005, δηλαδή λίγο πριν φύγω για το δικό μου εξάμηνο, σας βεβαιώνω ότι είχαμε πάει γύρω στα 30 άτομα μαζί με καθηγητές μας, περιμέναμε υπομονετικά να μας δεχτεί ο Αντιπρύτανης, μπήκαμε μέσα περίπου οι μισοί, κάναμε μια συζήτηση και σηκωθήκαμε και φύγαμε. Ούτε φωνές, ούτε φασαρίες. Καθόλου ένταση. 
Αλλά βέβαια, όταν έχεις παρκάρει φρουρό στην είσοδο και κλούβα απέξω, θαρρείς και φοβάσαι ότι οι φοιτητές θα εισβάλουν στο γραφείο σου και θα σε πλακώσουν, όταν δηλαδή τους αντιμετωπίζεις by default σαν εγκληματίες, ακόμα κι αν υπάρξει ένταση, ας μην αναρωτιόμαστε μετά το γιατί.

Έχω αηδιάσει απίστευτα, κι όχι τόσο για τα ΜΑΤ (ξαναλέω: αναμενόμενο). Έχω αηδιάσει γιατί μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο να κλείνεις την πρόσβαση στην Πρυτανεία, που είναι το πιο όμορφο κτήριο του Πανεπιστημίου, λες κι είναι το προσωπικό σου απόρθητο φρούριο. Απ' αυτό και μόνο φαίνεται η αντίληψη που έχει κανείς για το "δικό μας" και το "δικό μου" στο ίδρυμα που έχει κληθεί να διαχειριστεί. Από 'κει και πέρα, τα ΜΑΤ και τα κονδύλια στα νεκροταφεία είναι τα εύλογα αποτελέσματα.

*Η ιστορία με το εξάμηνο κρατάει χρόνια. Σας κόβουμε λεφτά, δεν σας κόβουμε λεφτά. Σας κόβουμε το εξάμηνο, άντε να σας το χαρίσουμε και φέτος. Κι αυτό που με είχε εντυπωσιάσει περισσότερο τα χρόνια που ήμουν φοιτήτρια, ήταν η στάση των άλλων τμημάτων. Σχεδόν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι φοιτητές το θεωρούσαν μια περιττή πολυτέλεια που έπρεπε να κοπεί. Όχι με τη λογική "λεφτά δεν έχουμε κι εσείς θέλετε Ευρώπες", όχι. Με τη λογική "ή όλοι ή κανείς". Κι αντί να παλέψουμε για να πάμε όλοι, θα παλέψουμε για να μην πάει κανείς.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 18, 2013)

Για μισό λεπτό, ρε παιδιά, γιατί θα τρελαθούμε στο τέλος. Παρακάμπτω τα τραγικά που γίνονται με τα κονδύλια κτλ. Μπαίνουν τα ΜΑΤ μέσα στο πανεπιστήμιο την ώρα της συνέλευσης των φοιτητών και χτυπάνε και φοιτητές; Και μαζεύουν φοιτητές μέσα από τη σχολή με την κατηγορία της "ομηρίας"; Και -εννοείται- τα ΜΜΕ δεν βγάζουν άχνα; Κάτι δεν πάει καλά σ' αυτήν τη χώρα. Και, δυστυχώς, πολλοί φωνάζουν, αλλά σαν κάτι να τους πνίγει τη φωνή...


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2013)

όλι, εγώ κατάλαβα άλλο απο αυτό που κατάλαβες. ότι δηλαδή οι φοιτητές περίμεναν έξω από το γραφείο του πρύτανη για να τον πετύχουν να μιλήσουν. Δηλαδη λογικά θα είχε προηγηθει αίτημά τους για ακρόαση που απορρίφθηκε. Οπότε στέκει η κατηγορία της ομηρίας. 
Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν χρειαζόταν να πάνε όλοι αυτοί να _μιλήσουν_ στον πρύτανη. Εκπροσώπους παρατάξεων ή έτους δεν έχουν; Δεν συμμετέχουν οι εκπρόσωποι στα συμβούλια; Δεν έχουν οι εκπρόσωποι πρόσβαση στον πρυτανη; 

Επίσης στην ανακοίνωση των φοιτητών είδα κάμποσες άκομψες εκφράσεις και υπερβολές, που ευτυχώς δεν επαναλαμβάνονται στην ανακοίνωση του ΣΜΕΔ. Είπαμε, βρασμός ψυχής και έλλειψη πείρας, αλλά χρειάζεται και μέτρο.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 18, 2013)

Φυσικά και δέχομαι αυτά που λέτε και την ανάλυση της Κρύσταλ. 

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν αντιλέγω ότι τα παιδιά πήγαν με καλές προθέσεις κλπ κλπ. Απλώς επειδή εκτός από φοιτητής, ξέρω τι γίνεται και από την άλλη πλευρά και έχω δει με τα μάτια μου "καλόπαιδα" φοιτητές που θα έκαναν τους μπράβους της ΧΑ να τρέμουν, κρατάω πάντα μικρό καλάθι όταν ακούω τέτοια, γιατί, επαναλαμβάνω, έχω δει με πόσο ωραίο τρόπο κάποιοι φοιτητές διεκδικούν τα δικαιώματά τους. Κι έχω δει και με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια τους φοιτητές να ξηλώνουν πόρτες από κτίρια "διεκδικώντας" τα δικαιώματά τους και άλλα πολλά. Σε ένα κτίριο μάλιστα ήταν τέτοια η μανία που είχε μετατραπεί μια πόρτα γραφείου καθηγήτριας σε πόρτα σαλούν... 

Κι επειδή ανοίγει θέμα ασύλου, φυσικά και τα ΜΑΤ δεν έχουν θέση και αν έγινε αυτό που λένε, τότε 10 φορές κατάπτυστοι άλλοι, αλλά απλώς, όσο δεν έχουν τα ΜΑΤ θέση στον πανεπιστημιακό χώρο, άλλη τόση θέση και περισσότερη δεν έχουν οι τραμπούκοι φοιτητές που καταστρέφουν το ίδιο κτίριο που θα έπρεπε να υπερασπίζονται και τρομοκρατούν καθηγητές με αστεία κριτήρια... 

Αυτά από μένα. Και μια ειλικρινή απορία: ο ΣΜΕΔ τι σχέση έχει; Θα μας διαφωτίσει κανείς;

Εδιτ: δεν είχα δει το από πάνω ποστ, αλλά έχω κι εγώ τις ίδιες απορίες. Στο τέλος οι φοιτητές θα γίνουν σαν τα ανέκδοτα με τους Πόντιους... Πόσοι φοιτητές χρειάζονται για να κάνουν μια συνάντηση; Και άλλα τέτοια.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> όλι, εγώ κατάλαβα άλλο απο αυτό που κατάλαβες. ότι δηλαδή οι φοιτητές περίμεναν έξω από το γραφείο του πρύτανη για να τον πετύχουν να μιλήσουν. Δηλαδη λογικά θα είχε προηγηθει αίτημά τους για ακρόαση που απορρίφθηκε. Οπότε στέκει η κατηγορία της ομηρίας.
> Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν χρειαζόταν να πάνε όλοι αυτοί να _μιλήσουν_ στον πρύτανη. Εκπροσώπους παρατάξεων ή έτους δεν έχουν; Δεν συμμετέχουν οι εκπρόσωποι στα συμβούλια; Δεν έχουν οι εκπρόσωποι πρόσβαση στον πρυτανη;
> 
> Επίσης στην ανακοίνωση των φοιτητών είδα κάμποσες άκομψες εκφράσεις και υπερβολές, που ευτυχώς δεν επαναλαμβάνονται στην ανακοίνωση του ΣΜΕΔ. Είπαμε, βρασμός ψυχής και έλλειψη πείρας, αλλά χρειάζεται και μέτρο.



_7 παρά 10 το απόγευμα, την ώρα που κάναμε συνέλευση για το αν θα παραμείνουμε στο κτήριο, η πόρτα της αίθουσας άνοιξε και οι ΜΑΤατζήδες χωρίς να μας δείξουν την εισαγγελική εντολή, μας έσυραν κάτω στην κλούβα, πιάνοντας έναν συμφοιτητή μας απ’ το λαιμό και σέρνοντας τον στις σκάλες. Οι συλλήψεις μπορεί να ήταν 28, αλλά τα άτομα που ήταν μέσα στο κτήριο ήταν πολύ περισσότερα. Η κλούβα έφυγε άρον άρον, την ώρα που πλησίαζε η πορεία αλληλεγγύης στις καταλήψεις, ενώ οι ΜΑΤατζήδες φώναζαν «όσους πήραμε πήραμε, φεύγουμε γιατί έρχεται η πορεία»._

Τι δεν καταλαβαίνουμε; Όσες υπερβολές και αν έγιναν, είτε χρειαζόταν να πάνε όλοι αυτοί, όπως λες, να μιλήσουν στην Πρύτανη ή όχι, είτε είχαν δίκιο είτε δεν είχαν, μπήκαν μπάτσοι μες το πανεπιστήμιο και προσήγαγαν φοιτητές χωρίς να έχει γίνει βανδαλισμός, να απειλείται η ζωή ή η ασφάλεια κάποιου ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη παράνομη πράξη, γιατί τόλμησαν μέσα στον χώρο της Πρυτανείας (και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Κρύσταλ στο θέμα αυτό) να προβάλουν τα αιτήματά τους. Πραγματικά τώρα, σας φαίνεται λογικό αυτό; Σας φαίνεται σωστό; Προσπαθώ να εκφραστώ με μετριοπάθεια, εδώ, γιατί κάθε άνθρωπος έχει διαφορετική πραγματικότητα μες το κεφάλι του, και ίσως να είμαι εγώ η παράλογη.

Έδιτ: Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, και για να απαντήσω και στο ερώτημα του Άζι από πάνω, ο ΣΜΕΔ πρόβαλε το θέμα στη σελίδα του, και όταν ανέφερα -γιατί δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά, με συγχωρείτε- ότι το Ίντυ κάνει αναφορά στον ΣΜΕΔ, εννοούσα ότι είχε παραπομπή στη σελίδα του.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 18, 2013)

Αναφέρθηκε το θέμα από την ΕΡΤ. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάνει ρεπορτάζ στις ειδήσεις, δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να το δω. Άλλη αναφορά από «έγκυρα» ΜΜΕ δεν έχω δει μέχρι στιγμής.

Οι τραμπούκοι ήταν στην πλειοψηφία τους εικοσιενός χρονών κοπέλες, παρεμπιπτόντως. Και πιο μικρές ίσως. Το ΤΞΓΜΔ ειδικά δεν επαίρεται ότι διαθέτει πολυπληθή αρσενικό φοιτητόκοσμο.


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2013)

Η δια Σαμαράν Σαλή πρέπει να φάει μια μήνυση στην κεφάλα πρώτα-πρώτα γι' αυτά που καταγγέλλουν οι φοιτητές όσον αφορά τις σπατάλες, εφόσον μπορούν να τα τεκμηριώσουν.


----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2013)

Εμ, εκεί είναι το θέμα Κώστα, ότι από αυτά που ακούς τα μισά είναι πάντα ατεκμηρίωτες φήμες.

Όλι, η αστυνομία δεν πήγε αυτόκλητη, δεν πέρασαν απ'έξω, είδαν κόσμο και μπήκαν. Προφανώς κάποιος τους κάλεσε, και μας λένε και ποιός (η γραμματέας με εντολή της πρυτάν- _πως είναι ο θηλυκός πρύτανης ρε παιδιά; _). Και τους είπε π.χ. είναι 100 άτομα και τους διώχνουμε και δεν φεύγουν και φέρονται απειλητικά. Ε, τι θα κάνει ο σώφρων αρχηγός της αστυνομίας; Θα στείλει δύο αστυνομικούς να ρίξουν μια ματιά και να κινδυνεύσουν να φάνε το ξύλο της χρονιάς τους ή θα στείλει όση αστυνομία αντιστοιχεί σε 100 εξαγριωμένους; Προφανώς το δεύτερο. 
Επίσης, γιατί ενώ ήταν πολλοί στο χώρο συλλάβανε μόνο τους 25; Μήπως οι 25 ήταν αυτοί που τους όρμηξαν; ή τους έβρισαν; Ή αρνήθηκαν να αποχωρήσουν; Ή ήταν στην πρώτη σειρά; 
Γι' αυτό θα ήθελα να ακούσω τι έγινε από κάποιον μάρτυρα κι όχι από τις ανακοινώσεις.


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2013)

Αν δεις τη φωτογραφία στο indymedia, εμφανίζεται μια κατάσταστη τελείως ήρεμη από πολύ λίγα άτομα. Βέβαια αυτό έρχεται σε αντίθεση με αυτό που είπαν οι ίδιες, ότι δηλ. "συνέλαβαν 28 αλλά ήμασταν πολύ περισσότεροι, απλώς εκείνη την ώρα έφτανε η πορεία για την αλληλεγγύη στις καταλήψεις, κι έτσι είπαν τα ΜΑΤ φεύγουμε με όσους πιάσαμε, γιατί πλάκωσε η πορεία". Από την άλλη πιθανόν να ετοιμάζονταν για κατάληψη, όπως λένε οι ίδιες (συσκεπτόμασταν για το αν θα παραμείνουμε στο κτήριο). Προσωπικά βέβαια, άσχετα απ' όλα αυτά, είμαι τελείως αντίθετος σε επέμβαση των ΜΑΤ για ψύλλου πήδημα. Αλλά η κυβέρνηση έχει αποφασίσει να παίξει το χαρτί της μηδενικής ανοχής σε όλα τα πεδία (πλην βέβαια των ρατσιστικών δολοφονιών και του υγιώς σκεπτόμενου φασιστόκοσμου, όπου δείχνει άπειρη ανοχή, έτσι ώστε το να μαχαιρώσεις κάποιον σκουρόχρωμο στο δρόμο να είναι πια...in στην "Ελλάδα της κρίσης".)


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 19, 2013)

Καλημέρα! Στη θέση σου, Κώστα, δεν θα πίστευα ό,τι ακριβώς λέει το Indymedia. Κάποτε το διάβαζα κι εγώ πολύ συχνά, μέχρι που διαπίστωσα ότι απλώς είναι η άλλη όψη του ίδιου ακριβώς νομίσματος...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν αντιλέγω ότι τα παιδιά πήγαν με καλές προθέσεις κλπ κλπ. Απλώς επειδή εκτός από φοιτητής, ξέρω τι γίνεται και από την άλλη πλευρά και έχω δει με τα μάτια μου "καλόπαιδα" φοιτητές που θα έκαναν τους μπράβους της ΧΑ να τρέμουν,


Επειδή είμαι κι εγώ απόφοιτος του ΤΞΓΜΔ, να σας πω ότι η σύνθεση του εκάστοτε έτους είναι περίπου 95% γυναίκες. Επίσης, όπως λέει και η Κρύσταλ παραπάνω, οι φοιτητές που παρακολουθούν είναι λίγοι. Για να φανταστείτε, 30 άτομα μπορεί να είναι το έτος σχεδόν σε απαρτία. Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα τι έγινε, αλλά προς το παρόν σχηματίζω την εικόνα πως η αντίδραση της πρυτανείας να καλέσει τα ΜΑΤ ήταν υπερβολική.


----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2013)

Το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο καταργήθηκε, επομένως αυτό που μένει για την πλήρη εφαρμογή της κατάργησης είναι παρέμβαση της αστυνομίας από μία φορά σε κάθε πανεπιστήμιο, για να το χωνέψουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι. Πιθανόν η πρυτανεία δοκιμάζει τα νερά. 
Αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι η παραπλανητική διαστρέβλωση της πραγματικότητας στις ανακοινώσεις, ακόμα και σε αυτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, που λέει ότι οι αστυνομικοί τους φέρθηκαν "σαν να είναι εγκληματίες" επειδή τους πήραν στοιχεία και αποτυπώματα χωρίς να υπάρχει κατηγορία. Βλακώδη παιχνίδια με τις λέξεις. Υπήρχε κατηγορία, αφού τους πήγαν στον εισαγγελέα. Δηλαδή, η αστυνομία δεν έκανε κάτι διαφορετικό από το προβλεπόμενο από το νόμο. Κι αυτή η υπερβολή και η εσκεμμένη διαστρέβλωση ακόμα και από επίσημους φορείς είναι που με κάνει να χαίρομαι που και που, που δεν ζω στην Ελλάδα. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τι πάει να πει κυρίως κορίτσια; Όταν θέλουμε ίση μεταχείριση, θα πρέπει και τα κορίτσια να αναλαμβάνουν ευθύνες για τις πράξεις τους. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι ένας αστυνομικός μπορεί να τις μεταφέρει σηκωτές πιο εύκολα. Αλλά υπάρχουν και άντρες κοντοί και αδύνατοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2013)

Costas said:


> Αν δεις τη φωτογραφία στο indymedia, εμφανίζεται μια κατάσταστη τελείως ήρεμη από πολύ λίγα άτομα.



Το indymedia είναι τόσο έγκυρο όσο και η Daily Mail. Δεν νομίζω ότι στέκει η παράθεση πληροφοριών από έναν άκρως πολιτικοποιημένο ιστότοπο, με μονόδρομη κατεύθυνση (στον οποίον, παρεμπιπτόντως, γίνεται -ίσως- η πιο άγρια λογοκρισία στο ελληνικό Διαδίκτυο).



Costas said:


> Aλλά η κυβέρνηση έχει αποφασίσει να παίξει το χαρτί της μηδενικής ανοχής σε όλα τα πεδία (πλην βέβαια των ρατσιστικών δολοφονιών και του υγιώς σκεπτόμενου φασιστόκοσμου, όπου δείχνει άπειρη ανοχή, έτσι ώστε το να μαχαιρώσεις κάποιον σκουρόχρωμο στο δρόμο να είναι πια...in στην "Ελλάδα της κρίσης".)



Σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν υποστηρίζω την κυβέρνηση, αλλά αυτό πού ακριβώς το βασίζεις; Πού είδες δείγματα ανοχής απέναντι σε μαχαιρώματα οποιουδήποτε ανθρώπου;



Palavra said:


> Επειδή είμαι κι εγώ απόφοιτος του ΤΞΓΜΔ, να σας πω ότι η σύνθεση του εκάστοτε έτους είναι περίπου 95% γυναίκες.



Αυτό που λέτε είναι ελαφρώς σεξιστικό. Οι γυναίκες είναι άλλο είδος από τους άντρες;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, τι πάει να πει κυρίως κορίτσια;





Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό που λέτε είναι ελαφρώς σεξιστικό. Οι γυναίκες είναι άλλο είδος από τους άντρες;


Για μένα ήταν τελείως σαφές τι ήθελε να πει η Palavra εδώ, αφού μάλιστα παραθέτει και το κείμενο στο οποίο απαντούσε:


azimuthios said:


> έχω δει με τα μάτια μου "καλόπαιδα" φοιτητές που θα έκαναν τους μπράβους της ΧΑ να τρέμουν


Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, η απάντηση ότι στη σχολή φοιτούν κυρίως κορίτσια προφανώς πάει να πει ότι είναι πολύ απίθανο να βρεθούν ανάμεσά τους "καλόπαιδα" που θα κάνουν τους μπράβους της ΧΑ να τρέμουν. Αδύνατον δεν είναι βέβαια, αλλά είναι πολύ απίθανο, δεδομένου ότι οι γυναίκες είναι κατά μέσο όρο πιο μικρόσωμες από τους άντρες, έχουν μικρότερη μυϊκή μάζα και λιγότερη τεστοστερόνη (κατά μέσο όρο λέμε, μην αρχίσουμε "ναι αλλά υπάρουν και πρωταθλήτριες του μποξ" - στη σχολή διερμηνέων δεν ξέρω πόσες τέτοιες έχει - "ναι αλλά άμα εξαγριωθούν ποιος ξέρει τι μπορεί να κάνουν" - πολλά προφανώς, αλλά οι άντρες περισσότερα, κατά μέσο όρο πάντα - "ναι αλλά εκείνο το 5% μπορεί να έχει τραμπούκους" - ναι, μπορεί, δεν είπε κανείς ότι δεν μπορεί, είπε μόνο ότι δεν είναι πολύ πιθανό - κλπ κλπ)

Αυτό φαντάζομαι ήθελε να πει η Palavra και μου φαίνεται τουλάχιστον άστοχο να του δίνονται διαστάσεις που δεν έχει (σεξισμός, διάκριση ανδρών-γυναικών, προσπάθεια αποφυγής ευθυνών κ.τ.ό.).


----------



## anef (Jan 19, 2013)

Costas said:


> Αλλά η κυβέρνηση έχει αποφασίσει να παίξει το χαρτί της μηδενικής ανοχής σε όλα τα πεδία (πλην βέβαια των ρατσιστικών δολοφονιών και του υγιώς σκεπτόμενου φασιστόκοσμου, όπου δείχνει άπειρη ανοχή, έτσι ώστε το να μαχαιρώσεις κάποιον σκουρόχρωμο στο δρόμο να είναι πια...in στην "Ελλάδα της κρίσης".)



Ακριβώς, γι' αυτό και καθόλου δεν πρόκειται για κάποια «υπερβολή», ή λάθος χειρισμό. Η κυβέρνηση ακολουθεί συνειδητά το δρόμο της καταστολής και καλλιεργεί την ταύτιση της φασιστικής βίας (την οποία ενισχύει συστηματικά με τα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης, το λόγο περί «λαθρο»μετανάστευσης, τυράννων της Ελλάδας κλπ.) με την «ανομία», όπως βαφτίζεται κάθε αντίδραση στην πολιτική της. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση φαίνεται πως η ανομία έγκειται στη ΣΚΕΨΗ που ενδεχομένως θα μπορούσαν να έχουν στο μυαλό τους κάποιες φοιτήτριες για κατάληψη. Ίσως, σιγά-σιγά η ίδια η ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ φοιτητών στα πανεπιστήμια σε οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από μάθημα να αρχίσει να θεωρείται απειλή. Θα βόλευε, πάντως, να'χαν γίνει μερικές ζημιές στο κτίριο, να'χαμε τίποτε ψηλούς γεροδεμένους φοιτητές στα τμήματα μετάφρασης, αντί για κοπέλες. Τότε τα δελτία σίγουρα θα μετέδιδαν την είδηση.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω, δε, αν οι φοιτήτριες είχαν σκοπό να κάνουν κατάληψη στο κτίριο, θυμάμαι όμως άλλες καταλήψεις που γίνονταν αν όχι με τις ευλογίες, τότε με την ανοχή του διδακτικού προσωπικού και της διοίκησης της σχολής. 

Για να διευκρινίσω, δεν σημαίνει αυτό ότι όλες οι καταλήψεις σχολών είναι αυτοδικαίως σωστές, αλλά εδώ πραγματικά νομίζω ότι η διοίκηση του πανεπιστημίου ήταν υπερβολική.


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2013)

Εγώ έγραψα αυτό:


Costas said:


> Αν δεις τη φωτογραφία στο indymedia, εμφανίζεται μια κατάσταστη τελείως ήρεμη από πολύ λίγα άτομα. Βέβαια αυτό έρχεται σε αντίθεση με αυτό που είπαν οι ίδιες, ότι δηλ. "συνέλαβαν 28 αλλά ήμασταν πολύ περισσότεροι, απλώς εκείνη την ώρα έφτανε η πορεία για την αλληλεγγύη στις καταλήψεις, κι έτσι είπαν τα ΜΑΤ φεύγουμε με όσους πιάσαμε, γιατί πλάκωσε η πορεία". Από την άλλη πιθανόν να ετοιμάζονταν για κατάληψη, όπως λένε οι ίδιες (συσκεπτόμασταν για το αν θα παραμείνουμε στο κτήριο).


Διαπιστώνω δηλ., αν μη τι άλλο, κάποιες λογικές ασυνέπειες. Αυτό λοιπόν που έγραψα, Αζιμούθιε, πώς εσύ το εκλαμβάνεις έτσι:


azimuthios said:


> Καλημέρα! Στη θέση σου, Κώστα, δεν θα πίστευα ό,τι ακριβώς λέει το Indymedia.


Από την άλλη:


Hellegennes said:


> Το indymedia είναι τόσο έγκυρο όσο και η Daily Mail. Δεν νομίζω ότι στέκει η παράθεση πληροφοριών από έναν άκρως πολιτικοποιημένο ιστότοπο, με μονόδρομη κατεύθυνση (στον οποίον, παρεμπιπτόντως, γίνεται -ίσως- η πιο άγρια λογοκρισία στο ελληνικό Διαδίκτυο).


Δεδομένου ότι συνήθως όλοι προβάλλουν τη δική τους εκδοχή, νομίζω πως, για να σχηματίσεις μια προσωπική γνώμη πρέπει να τους διαβάζεις όλους, και να προσπαθείς να βρίσκεις τις αντιφάσεις, οι οποίες μπορεί να φωτίσουν τις αλήθειες της άλλης πλευράς. Ό,τι δηλαδή κάνει ένας καλός ανακριτής και δικαστής!  (_μηδενί δίκην δικάσης..._) Πολιτικά όμως είμαι με τους φοιτητές, όχι με την πρύτανη ούτε με τα ΜΑΤ. Το ότι η αστυνομία και τα εφετεία δείχνουν ανοχή στις ρατσιστικές δολοφονίες και στη ανοιχτή βία της Χρυσής Αυγής, και γενικά στην παράνομη βία του κράτους, αν δεν το συμπεραίνεις από την απλή παρακολούθηση της επικαιρότητας από τότε που γεννήθηκες/θήκαμε, δεν έχω διάθεση να σ' το αποδείξω. Θα ξέφευγε άλλωστε τελείως από το θέμα μας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 19, 2013)

Θα με κάνετε ν' ανάψω τσιγάρο, που παλεύω με νύχια και με δόντια να το κόψω το ρημάδι...Πάρα πολλές φορές στη ζωή μου, κι αυτή είναι μία από αυτές, ακούω από τον συνομιλητή μου απόψεις εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες σε θέματα που εγώ θεωρούσα αυτονόητα και πέφτω απ' τα σύννεφα (όχι για τον συνομιλητή μου, αλλά για το "αυτονόητο" της άποψής μου). Προφανώς δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι έχω εγώ το δίκιο, απλά, πώς να το θέσω να μην ακουστεί άσχημα, μες το κεφάλι μου αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα. Δεν θα συζητήσω, επομένως, περισσότερο, απλά θα πω ότι ναι, έχω γίνει κι εγώ μάρτυρας σκηνών άγριου ξύλου και κανιβαλισμού μεταξύ παρατάξεων στα ΤΕΙ και σε μπάχαλα γενικώς, και -αν και μικρή γούσταρα λιγάκι τα μπάχαλα- θεωρώ ότι δεν πρέπει να γίνονται σε βάρος ενός δημόσιου αγαθού, μιας πόρτας στη γνώση και στη δύναμη, όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι το πανεπιστήμιο. Θεωρώ όμως, επίσης, ότι το πανεπιστήμιο θα πρέπει να είναι χώρος ελεύθερης έκφρασης ιδεών και ελεύθερης πολιτικής δραστηριοποίησης -αν και θεωρώ τον ρόλο που έχουν παίξει οι δύο μεγάλες φοιτητικές παρατάξεις εμετικό- χωρίς τον φόβο της σύλληψης και της επέμβασης της αστυνομίας, χωρίς παρακολούθηση και χωρίς φόβο, εφόσον δεν απειλείται η ζωή, η ασφάλεια, η αξιοπρέπεια και η περιουσία κανενός. Δε νομίζω ότι διαφωνούμε στο σημείο αυτό. Τώρα επακολουθεί βαρύς αναστεναγμός, γιατί εδώ κολλάει η από πάνω εισαγωγή με τις διαφωνίες στα δικά μου αυτονόητα. Γιατί, δυστυχώς, πολύ μα πολύ δυστυχώς, ναι, η αστυνομία μάς έχει συνηθίσει σε καταχρήσεις, παραβιάσεις, ξυλοδαρμούς, ακόμα και σε δολοφονίες. Σας θυμίζει κάτι η ζαρντινιέρα; (Περεμπ. ο εισαγγελέας πρότεινε την αθώωση των έξι από τους οκτώ στην κατ΄έφεση διαδικασία) Κι αυτό κατά τη διαδικασία προσαγωγής ήτανε. Σας θυμίζει κάτι ο Καπετανόπουλος; Σας θυμίζουν κάτι τα βασανιστήρια των συλληφθέντων της μοτοπορείας που αρνήθηκε ο Δένδιας απειλώντας με μηνύσεις τη Γκάρντιαν, το BBC, τη Διεθνή Αμνηστία, τον Θεό τον ίδιο; Δεν τα ισοπεδώνω, υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί σε όλους τους χώρους. Αλλά (ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ), αφενός δεν θεωρώ ότι πρόκειται για μεμονωμένα περιστατικά βίας (το τρις χιλιάδες εξαμαρτείν καταντάει μοτίβο, όχι σύμπτωση), και αφετέρου, βλέπω κλιμάκωση της "μηδενικής ανοχής" σε καταλήψεις, πορείες και πανεπιστήμια. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν θεωρώ καθόλου υπερβολές -ή μάλλον, δεν απορρίπτω εξαρχής- δηλώσεις του τύπου: "μας φερθήκαν σαν εγκληματίες", γιατί έχω δει σε πορείες να δίνουν γκλομπιές σε κοριτσάκια 16 χρονών. Ίσως στο ΗΒ η αστυνομία να λειτουργεί σαν κυρία, δεν ξέρω, εδώ πάντως όχι. Δυστυχώς.
Τέλος, και συγγνώμη για το σεντόνι, ζητώ την ανοχή σας, αγαπητέ Ελληγενή, δεν ξέρω αν πληροφορήθηκες για τη δολοφονία μετανάστη από δύο Έλληνες (μαχαίρωμα). Σε αυτό, λογικά, αναφέρεται ο Κώστας. Αν όχι, δεν έχεις και άδικο. Σε αντίθεση με το πάρτυ που έγινε με τα "κέντρα προπαρασκευής παράνομων πράξεων", τα ΜΜΕ δεν το πρόβαλαν εκτεταμένα. Η ΝΕΤ, μάλιστα, το έθεσε κομψότατα ως εξής: Μετανάστης *έχασε τη ζωή του*. 
Τέλοσπάντων...Είπαμε, καθένας μες το κεφάλι του άλλον κόσμο κουβαλάει, κι αυτά που εμένα φαίνονται τραγικά εσείς μπορεί να τα βλέπετε λογικά. Αποτραβιέμαι, λοιπόν, και περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον τη συνέχεια. Σας ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας να με ακούσετε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Τέλος, και συγγνώμη για το σεντόνι, ζητώ την ανοχή σας, αγαπητέ Ελληγενή, δεν ξέρω αν πληροφορήθηκες για τη δολοφονία μετανάστη από δύο Έλληνες (μαχαίρωμα). Σε αυτό, λογικά, αναφέρεται ο Κώστας. Αν όχι, δεν έχεις και άδικο. Σε αντίθεση με το πάρτυ που έγινε με τα "κέντρα προπαρασκευής παράνομων πράξεων", τα ΜΜΕ δεν το πρόβαλαν εκτεταμένα. Η ΝΕΤ, μάλιστα, το έθεσε κομψότατα ως εξής: Μετανάστης *έχασε τη ζωή του*.
> Τέλοσπάντων...Είπαμε, καθένας μες το κεφάλι του άλλον κόσμο κουβαλάει, κι αυτά που εμένα φαίνονται τραγικά εσείς μπορεί να τα βλέπετε λογικά. Αποτραβιέμαι, λοιπόν, και περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον τη συνέχεια. Σας ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας να με ακούσετε.



Δηλαδή το "μετανάστης μαχαιρώθηκε" δείχνει ανοχή της κυβέρνησης και της αστυνομίας; Με ποιον τρόπο; Δεν συνελήφθησαν οι ένοχοι μήπως; Δεν παραπέμφθηκαν στην δικαιοσύνη; Τι ακριβώς; Θα τρελαθούμε τελείως;


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 19, 2013)

Αν θέλετε να τηρήσετε ίσες αποστάσεις και σας ενδιαφέρουν τα γεγονότα και από τις δύο πλευρές, τότε είναι τουλάχιστον αντιφατικό να ξεκινάει η κουβέντα με αναφορές σε τραμπούκους (έτσι γενικά κι αόριστα). Γιατί εν τέλει, αυτό το «ναι μεν αλλά» τα ΜΑΤ και την Σαλλή δικαιώνει, κι όχι τους συλληφθέντες.

Και μην δίνετε αφορμή για παρεκβάσεις, αν γίνεται. Μη γίνει σαπουνόπερα ΚΑΙ αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 19, 2013)

Costas said:


> Δεδομένου ότι συνήθως όλοι προβάλλουν τη δική τους εκδοχή, νομίζω πως, για να σχηματίσεις μια προσωπική γνώμη πρέπει να τους διαβάζεις όλους, και να προσπαθείς να βρίσκεις τις αντιφάσεις, οι οποίες μπορεί να φωτίσουν τις αλήθειες της άλλης πλευράς. Ό,τι δηλαδή κάνει ένας καλός ανακριτής και δικαστής!  (_μηδενί δίκην δικάσης..._) *Πολιτικά όμως είμαι με τους φοιτητές, όχι με την πρύτανη ούτε με τα ΜΑΤ.* Το ότι η αστυνομία και τα εφετεία δείχνουν ανοχή στις ρατσιστικές δολοφονίες και στη ανοιχτή βία της Χρυσής Αυγής, και γενικά στην παράνομη βία του κράτους, αν δεν το συμπεραίνεις από την απλή παρακολούθηση της επικαιρότητας από τότε που γεννήθηκες/θήκαμε, δεν έχω διάθεση να σ' το αποδείξω. Θα ξέφευγε άλλωστε τελείως από το θέμα μας.



Costas, ως συνήθως αυτά που γράφεις είναι πολιτισμένα και λογικά. Θα ήθελα, όμως, μια διευκρίνιση. Η πρόταση που έβαλα με μαύρα στοιχεία είναι το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλες στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ή η γενική στάση σε κάθε αντίστοιχη αντιπαράθεση; Ρωτώ εντελώς καλοπροαίρετα. (Το γεγονός, βέβαια, ότι έγραψες "την πρύτανη" μάλλον γέρνει προς την πρώτη επιλογή.)


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2013)

Είμαι με τους φοιτητές στο συγκεκριμένο. Βλέπω μια απόφαση τσεκουρέματος ενός εξαμήνου πρακτικής στο εξωτερικό, ακούω για σπατάλες (κολάσιμες) αλλού χωρίς να υπάρχει απάντηση προς το παρόν, βλέπω μια μήνυση για διατάραξη οικιακής (;) ειρήνης χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί συνάντηση με την πρύτανη, όπως θα 'πρεπε, και βλέπω μια κυοφορούμενη κατάληψη που μπορεί και να μη γινόταν να αντιμετωπίζεται προληπτικά με την είσοδο της αστυνομίας σ' έναν πανεπιστημιακό χώρο χωρίς να έχουν σημειωθεί ούτε βιαιότητες ούτε καταστροφή της δημόσιας περιουσίας. Τώρα, γενικότερα, είμαι καταρχήν με τους φοιτητές αλλά κατά περίπτωση μπορεί να είμαι και εναντίον τους, ιδίως αν θεωρήσω, καλώς κακώς, ότι πρόκειται για τραμπούκικες μειοψηφίες, είτε κόκκινες είτε μαύρες, που προπηλακίζουν ή βιαιοπραγούν ή καταστρέφουν τη δημόσια περιουσία ή άλλως πως σαμποτάρουν συνειδητά και συστηματικά την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του πανεπιστημίου και ουσιαστικά καταπιέζουν την πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών. Εδώ όμως δεν βλέπω τίποτα τέτοιο. Έναν υγιή συνδικαλισμό βλέπω. Αλλά γιατί ρωτάς; Τι το τόσο ιδιαίτερο είπα στη φράση που μαύρισες;


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 19, 2013)

Ρώτησα επειδή υποψιαζόμουν ότι η απάντησή σου θα ήταν πάνω-κάτω σαν αυτήν που έδωσες, με διευκρινίσεις που βοηθούν στη μη πόλωση του νήματος.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2013)

Όλι, η αστυνομία στο ΗΒ επειδή ρώτησες και διαδηλωτές βαράει (γιατί νομίζεις ότι πάνε στις διαδηλώσεις έφιπποι οι αστυνομικοί; γκλομπ ουρανοκατέβατο; ), και σκοτώνει (να θυμίσω τον Βραζιλιάνο στον υπόγειο τότε με τις βόμβες), και άμα είσαι μαυριδερός σε ψάχνουν πιο πολύ από τους λευκούς, και εγκλήματα συγκαλύπτει και δωροδοκείται και _οι μπάτσοι πουλάνε την ηρωίνη_ κλπ κλπ. Και, προσωπικά, με σταμάτησαν μεσαμεσονύκτια πέρσι, χωρίς σοβαρό λόγο, και με κράτησαν πάνω από μία ώρα για το τίποτα. Δεν θα τη γλύτωνα μόνο με 30 λίρες πρόστιμο (γιατί δεν είχα μαζί το δίπλωμα), αν δεν είχα επιβάτη φίλο με προϋπηρεσία στο κρατικό σώμα ελέγχου παραπόνων κατά της αστυνομίας. 
Η ίδια αστυνομία κλήθηκε στις 23:38 παραμονή Πρωτοχρονιάς όταν ο γείτονας αντιλήφθηκε κάποιον να σπάει το παράθυρο και να μπαίνει στο σπίτι μου και έφτασαν στις 23:41. Με πήγαν σπίτι μου ένα βράδυ όταν τους κάλεσα γιατί με είχαν πάρει από πίσω δύο ύποπτοι τύποι. Κατάφεραν να καθαρίσουν τη γειτονιά από τις συμμορίες που είχαν μαζευτεί κάποια εποχή κλπ κλπ. 
Κανείς δε λέει ότι η αστυνομία αποτελείται από αγγελούδια, όταν όμως την έχουμε ανάγκη σε αυτήν απευθυνόμαστε. Υπάρχουν οργανώσεις πολιτών, υπάρχουν εκστρατείες κλπ για τη βελτίωσή της. Και όσα χρόνια είμαι στο ΗΒ έχω δει να πετυχαίνουν σημαντικές μεταρρυθμίσεις, με συστηματική και προπάντων ΣΟΒΑΡΗ και ΑΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΣΤΗ εκστρατεία. Λύθηκαν τα προβλήματα της αστυνομίας; Όχι όλα. Αλλά που θα πάει; 
Πίσω στην Ελλάδα, τώρα: Το μόνο που δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα είναι διάθεση να υπάρχει μια σοβαρή αστυνομία που θα κάνει τη δουλειά της όπως πρέπει. Όσοι παραπονιούνται για την αστυνομία φαίνεται να προτείνουν σαν εναλλακτική λύση την μη-ύπαρξη αστυνομίας, όχι τη βελτίωσή της. 
Η φράση με την οποία διαφώνησα (γιατί εγώ διαφώνησα, όχι ο Ελληγενής) έλεγε ότι η αστυνομία φέρθηκε στους συλληφθέντες _άσχημα_ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ τους πήρε αποτυπώματα και στοιχεία ενώ τα παιδιά είναι αθώα και δεν πρόκειται να καταδικαστούν στο δικαστήριο. Συγγνώμη, αλλά άμα σε συλλάβουν για ποινικό αδίκημα, δεν είναι αναμενόμενο ότι θα σου πάρουν αποτυπώματα ή ότι θα ζητήσουν τα στοιχεία σου; Δεν είναι νόμιμη η αστυνομία όταν κάνει κάτι τέτοιο; Επιπλέον, δεν είναι δουλειά της αστυνομίας να αποφασίσει αν είσαι αθώος ή ένοχος. Πρόσεξε άλλωστε τη γλώσσα, λέει _φέρθηκε άσχημα_ δεν λέει _φέρθηκε παράνομα_, που σημαίνει ότι ο συντάκτης του κειμένου ξέρει τι γράφει (ανάλυση κειμένου κάνετε καλύτερα οι γλωσσολόγοι λεξιλόγοι από μένα την ερασιτέχνισσα). Ούτε λέει ότι τους φέρθηκε άσχημα γενικότερα ή κατά την άσκηση των καθηκόντων της, αλλά φέρθηκε άσχημα γιατί άσκησε τα καθήκοντά της (αν και είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλο και κάποια χριστοπαναγία θα ακούσανε).

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν βλέπετε τη διάκριση όσοι λέτε ότι ήταν φοιτήτριες κι όχι φοιτητές. Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι. Δεν παίξανε κατς με τους αστυνομικούς για να μετράει η δύναμη. Τις συλλάβανε και τις πήγανε στο τμήμα. Και για τα δύο φύλα ίδια δεν είναι η μεταχείριση σε κάτι τέτοια; Ή επειδή μπορεί να χαλάσει το μανικιούρ ή να φύγει κάνας πόντος στο καλσόν δεν γίνεται να τις συλλάβουν;

(και ναι, κάπως έτσι φαντάζομαι τις φοιτήτριες των φιλολογικών και γλωσσολογικών τμημάτων, και με ταγιέρ και μαλλί φουσκωτό, τι να κάνουμε είμαι παλιά γενιά)


----------



## crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Βρε παιδιά, έχετε πιαστεί από μια φράση του Cadmian κι έχετε κάνει την τρίχα τριχιά. Να το κάνω λιανά για να καταλάβετε το πνεύμα: σχολή με μέση βάση εισαγωγής 18,5. 95% γυναίκες. Φυτά. Καλές μαθήτριες. Κοριτσάκια. Σε μια επαρχιακή πόλη όπου δεν υπήρχαν ποτέ μπαχαλάκηδες στα πανεπιστήμια και δεν υπάρχει παράδοση "πάμε να τα σπάσουμε". Εντάξει τώρα;

Εκτός κι αν άλλαξε τόσο πολύ η φύση και η σύνθεση των φοιτητών από το 2007 που έφυγα - τι να πω πια...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2013)

Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει η Κρύσταλ (στην αρχή ήθελα να γράψω και _με γαλλικά και πιάνο_ αλλά λέω θα αρχίσουμε να συζητάμε για το «ναι, μεν αλλά, και τι σημαίνει αυτό, και είσαι ελιτίστρια», αλλά τελικά δεν τη γλιτώσαμε την παράκαμψη*). Το θέμα είναι δηλαδή ότι η παράμετρος _υπήρξε απειλή από νταγλαράδες_ δεν υπάρχει στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. 

Να κάνω μια παρένθεση και να πω ότι μάλλον το Ιόνιο τα έχει λύσει τα άλλα προβλήματα που είχε, όπως π.χ. ταβάνια που έπεφταν, ή καθηγητές που έρχονταν και έφευγαν από την Κέρκυρα χωρίς να ολοκληρώνουν τη διδακτική τους ώρα, ενώ από ό,τι θυμάμαι ο νόμος όριζε πως έπρεπε να μένουν εκεί, που μας έστηναν στα μαθήματα και άλλα τέτοια δευτερεύοντα (θου, Κύριε, θου να μην αρχίσω!), και το πρόβλημά του είναι ότι πήγαν οι φοιτήτριες να διαμαρτυρηθούν στη διοίκηση για το κόψιμο ενός απαραίτητου για την εκπαίδευσή τους εξαμήνου. Εντωμεταξύ, ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς ήταν παράνομο και φώναξε η διοίκηση τα ΜΑΤ. Ότι πήγαν οι φοιτητές; Ότι έκαναν κατάληψη; Δηλαδή, έχει κανείς σχηματίσει εικόνα για το τι ακριβώς έγινε;



______________
*Προς όποιον θελήσει να σχολιάσει αυτό ή οτιδήποτε άλλο σχετικό με το δείκτη σωματικής μάζας γυναικών, γαλλικά, πιάνο, κλπ: παρακαλώ ανοίξτε νήμα αλλού. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Απ' όσο κατάλαβα, τα παιδιά σχεδίαζαν να κάνουν καταλήψεις - αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος. 
Άλλο δεν έχω καταλάβει: το φετινό εξάμηνο έγινε κανονικά; Έφυγαν τα παιδιά (αν έφυγαν, τώρα θα ετοιμάζονται να γυρίσουν σιγά-σιγά) ή δεν έφυγε κανείς; Ή το προαιρετικό εφαρμόστηκε αμέσως, οπότε πήγαν μόνο όσοι μπόρεσαν;


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2013)

Bρε κορίτσια, το ξέρουμε ότι σε αυτές τις σχολές μπαίνουν φυτά, γι' αυτό είπα για καλσόν και μανικιούρ. Δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Αντιθέτως, έγινε πιο εύκολη η δουλειά της αστυνομίας, τους είπαν σας συλλαμβάνουμε, μπείτε στην κλούβα και κάνανε ουρά να μπούνε μέσα. 

Σχετικά με το τι έγινε: εγώ κατάλαβα ότι η πρυτανεία κάλεσε την αστυνομία γιατί είχαν μαζευτεί έξω από το γραφείο και παραφύλαγαν την πρύτανη με αρνητική διάθεση. 

Τώρα, ας εξηγήσει σε εμάς τους άσχετους το εξάμηνο. Απ'ό,τι κατάλαβα ήταν υποχρεωτική εξάμηνη πρακτική άσκηση σε...
α. μεταφραστική δουλειά στο εξωτερικό
β. στην ΕΕ
γ. ανταλλαγή με ξένο πανεπιστήμιο
δ. κάτι άλλο από τα πιο πάνω
Αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί η πρακτική άσκηση είναι χρήσιμη, αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι απαραίτητο να γίνει στο εξωτερικό (με εξαίρεση την ΕΕ), και αναρωτιέμαι επίσης τι είδους χρηματοδότηση έπαιρναν οι φοιτητές, πώς διάλεγαν που θα πάνε κι αν πριν καταργηθεί εξετάστηκαν εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Αν είναι πρακτική άσκηση, π.χ. σε έμμισθη θέση, τότε το πανεπιστήμιο δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώνει όλα τα έξοδα.


----------



## anef (Jan 20, 2013)

@palavra: Για διατάραξη οικιακής ειρήνης φαίνεται πως τις πήγαν μέσα (Άρθρο 334 ΠΚ, π.χ. εδώ, το οποίο ανήκει απ' ό,τι βλέπω στα άρθρα για τα εγκλήματα κατά της προσωπικής ελευθερίας - έθιξαν φαίνεται την ιερή προσωπική ελευθερία της κυρα-πρυτανέσσας, μπρρρρ). Και επειδή μας αρέσει πολύ η τήρηση του νόμου, λέω να τις χώσουν και μέσα (ποινή φυλάκισης μέχρι ένα έτος). Θα μπορούν, υποθέτω, να το στηρίξουν στη βάση της κατάργησης των διακρίσεων μεταξύ των δύο φύλων, φαίνεται πως πιάνει. Ισότητα δε θέλατε, κορίτσια; :)


----------



## crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Δεν είναι δουλειά, είναι φοίτηση σε ξένο πανεπιστήμιο, σαν το Erasmus. Οι φοιτητές επιλέγουν χώρα ανάλογα με τις γλώσσες εργασίας τους (Αγγλία ή Ιρλανδία, Γερμανία, Γαλλία - εγώ π.χ. που έκανα αγγλικά και γερμανικά δεν μπορούσα να πάω στη Γαλλία) και στη συνέχεια πανεπιστήμιο από αυτή τη χώρα (ανάμεσα σε 2-3). Πας εκεί, παρακολουθείς τα μαθήματα κι επιστρέφεις με αποδεικτικά ότι πέρασες έναν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό μαθημάτων, ώστε να σου αναγνωριστεί το εξάμηνο. Είναι το έβδομο εξάμηνο των σπουδών. Λεπτομέρεια: για να μπορέσεις να πας στο έβδομο εξάμηνο κανονικά, πρέπει να έχεις μαζέψει στα τέσσερα πρώτα έναν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό μονάδων. Στα δικά μου χρόνια, οι μονάδες δεν ήταν ούτε πάρα πολλές ούτε πολύ λίγες - ένας εύλογος αριθμός που αποδείκνυε ότι δεν είσαι τουρίστας. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει αυτό.

Η χρηματοδότηση διαφέρει ανάλογα με τη χώρα. Η χρονιά μου έπαιρνε 650 ευρώ για Γερμανία, στη Γαλλία έπαιρναν περισσότερα, στην Αγγλία ακόμα περισσότερα. Αν έφταναν; Σχετικό. Εμείς στη Γερμανία ήμασταν σχετικά καλά, επειδή οι εστίες ήταν σχετικά οικονομικές (250 ή 300 ευρώ το μήνα, δεν θυμάμαι πια) και η ζωή ακόμα φτηνότερη. Οι περισσότεροι γονείς τσόνταραν κιόλας, και με τα έξτρα χρήματα μπορέσαμε να κάνουμε και ταξίδια, αλλά κι αν δεν σου έδιναν χρήματα οι γονείς σου τα έβγαζες πέρα μια χαρά. Στη Γαλλία ξόδευαν περισσότερα, επειδή οι εστίες ήταν πολύ πιο ακριβές και το σουπερμάρκετ φαρμάκι. Για την Αγγλία, εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα τι μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος με 900 ευρώ το μήνα. Το Δουβλίνο προστέθηκε αφού έφυγα εγώ, οπότε δεν ξέρω πώς ήταν εκεί τα πράγματα.

Εν ολίγοις, το θέμα είναι πως εκείνους τους πέντε μήνες ταξίδεψα όσο μπορούσα στην κεντρική Ευρώπη (Στρασβούργο-Λουξεμβούργο-Χαϊδελβέργη-Βόννη-Παρίσι-Κόμπλεντς-Τρίερ κλπ) και γύρισα μιλώντας τα γερμανικά φαρσί. 

Επίσης, ειλικρινά δεν πιστεύω ότι αν βρισκόταν εναλλακτική λύση με έμμισθη εργασία, ώστε να γλιτώσει κάποια έξοδα το Πανεπιστήμιο και να μπορέσει να τα αφιερώσει αλλού (σε κάνα κτήριο, ας πούμε, στη δωρεάν στέγαση, στη δωρεάν σίτιση, πάντως σίγουρα όχι σε δωρεές σε νεκροταφεία), θα είχαν αντιρρήσεις οι φοιτητές. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν θα είχα, γιατί ο σκοπός και πάλι θα εκπληρωνόταν. 

Πάντως απ' όσο θυμάμαι, τα κονδύλια για το εξάμηνο έβγαιναν με διαφορετικό κωδικό από το Υπουργείο Παιδείας, δηλαδή ανεξάρτητα από τα κονδύλια για τις λειτουργικές ανάγκες του Πανεπιστημίου. Αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 20, 2013)

Μπράβο. Στο Στρασβούργο που ήμουν εγώ για το μετα-πυ-τυ-χιακό  είχαμε και ένα κοινό μάθημα με τα παιδιά από το Ιόνιο, τις αρχές διερμηνείας, που μας το έκανε ο γνωστός για όσους έχουν περάσει από Στρας, Ελληνοαμερικάνικη και ΙFA, Μπασόλ. Μεγάλες στιγμές! Κατά τ' άλλα, όμως, δεν είχαμε μεγάλη επαφή με το τμήμα του Ιονίου. Κρίμα!


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2013)

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω (ούτε έχουμε) επαρκή ενημέρωση για να κρίνουμε χωρίς να καταφεύγουμε σε στερεότυπα (ίσως και τα πρόσωπα του δράματος έδρασαν με στερεότυπα, τα γνωστά που οδηγούν σε αδιέξοδα και μη λύσεις). Αν ποτέ μαζευτεί μια επιτροπή φοιτητών και ζητήσει να συζητήσει με κάποιο άρχοντα πρόθυμο να ακούσει και καταφέρουν να συζητήσουν πρακτικά και να βρουν μαζί μια εφικτή λύση, χωρίς φοβικά, εκβιασμούς, έξωθεν λύσεις, αν ποτέ γίνει τέτοιο θαύμα, μπορεί να μείνουμε με το στόμα ανοικτό και να μην έχουμε και κλισέ να καταφύγουμε.


----------



## elimeli (Jan 20, 2013)

Δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς) δεν μπορούμε να δούμε το γεγονός αποκομμένο από όσα γίνονται στην ελληνική κοινωνία το τελευταίο διάστημα. Όπου και όποτε έχει εκδηλωθεί οποιαδήποτε κινητοποίηση εναντίον όλων αυτών των μέτρων που γυρίζουν τη ζωή μας ανάποδα, μόνο καταστολή έχει υπάρξει από τη μεριά της συντεταγμένης πολιτείας. Και πολύ σωστά πράττει απ' τη μεριά της, γιατί τόσο αντιλαϊκά μέτρα μόνο με βίαιη καταστολή μπορούν να κερδίσουν χρόνο ζωής. Προφανώς την κ. πρύτανη (η οποία πολιτεύεται με τη ΝΔ) δεν την ενδιέφερε το δίκαιο (ή το άδικο) αίτημα των φοιτητών της, δεν ήθελε να συζητήσει μαζί τους (με τι μούτρα άλλωστε), αλλά προφανώς πήρε εντολή (ή έπραξε κατά βούληση, πάντα με κριτήριο κομματικές επιταγές και επιλογές φαντάζομαι) και κάλεσε τα ΜΑΤ για να εξουδετερώσουν καμιά εικοσαριά επικίνδυνα κοριτσάκια και πολύ λιγότερα θερμοκέφαλα αγοράκια. Ποια κατανόηση, συνδιαλλαγή και διάθεση επικοινωνίας να επιδείξει η κ. πρύτανης όταν δεν την αφορούν κατ' ουσίαν τα προβλήματα των φοιτητών της; Πώς να ακούσει τη φωνή των παιδιών που αγωνιούν για τις σπουδές τους, για το μέλλον τους, για την πορεία μιας χώρας που τα διώχνει μακριά; Προφανώς η φωνή των ξοφλημένων, χορτάτων καρεκλοκένταυρων είναι πιο ισχυρή στ' αυτιά της. Άξια του μισθού της λοιπόν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> _7 παρά 10 το απόγευμα, την ώρα που κάναμε συνέλευση για το αν θα παραμείνουμε στο κτήριο, η πόρτα της αίθουσας άνοιξε και οι ΜΑΤατζήδες χωρίς να μας δείξουν την εισαγγελική εντολή, μας έσυραν κάτω στην κλούβα, πιάνοντας έναν συμφοιτητή μας απ’ το λαιμό και σέρνοντας τον στις σκάλες. Οι συλλήψεις μπορεί να ήταν 28, αλλά τα άτομα που ήταν μέσα στο κτήριο ήταν πολύ περισσότερα. Η κλούβα έφυγε άρον άρον, την ώρα που πλησίαζε η πορεία αλληλεγγύης στις καταλήψεις, ενώ οι ΜΑΤατζήδες φώναζαν «όσους πήραμε πήραμε, φεύγουμε γιατί έρχεται η πορεία»._



Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι αυτό που έφερε η Όλι (δεν είναι δικό της) έχει μείνει έξω από κάθε σχολιασμό. Επισημαίνω με κόκκινο και απλώς αναρωτιέμαι αν υπήρχε περίπτωση ή ενδεχόμενο ή φόβος (ανάλογα με την οπτική γωνία) για κατάληψη όχι από τα κορίτσια αλλά με τη _βοήθεια των συμμετεχόντων στην πορεία αλληλεγγύης_.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 20, 2013)

Το εξάμηνο έγινε, μόνο που λόγω ανεπαρκών κονδυλίων τα Αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια δεν πήραν φοιτητές κι όσοι ήταν να πάνε Αγγλία μεταφέρθηκαν Στρασβούργο. Αν εξαιρέσεις ένα κατά κεφαλήν και ντούκου επίδομα 897 κόμμα κάτι ευρώ (όχι τον μήνα, μία κι όξω για όλο το εξάμηνο) δεν δόθηκαν άλλα λεφτά για το εξάμηνο στους φοιτητές. Οι Στρασβουργιανοί, τουλάχιστον, πληρώσανε το υποχρεωτικό εξάμηνο από την τσέπη τους. Θα σας πω κάποια στιγμή τι έχουν κάνει και με το νοίκι στις εστίες, το οποίο φυσικά καταβάλλεται από τους φοιτητές. Επίσης, μειώθηκε ο χρόνος του εξαμήνου. Όσοι πήγαν σε γερμανικά πανεπιστήμια φύγαν από Ελλάδα μέσα Οκτώβρη, οι της Γαλλίας μέσα Σεπτέμβρη. Επιστρέφουν όλοι τέλη Γενάρη.

Περιμένω τώρα τους μη απόφοιτους του ΤΞΓΜΔ να ρίξουν το επιχείρημα των «τζάμπα διακοπών».

Κττμγ, αν υπάρχει κάτι θολό στην όλη υπόθεση, αυτό είναι η μεθόδευση της μετατροπής του εξαμήνου από υποχρεωτικό σε προαιρετικό. Υποτίθεται ότι η κατάργηση ή έστω η αναστολή του απαιτούσε προεδρικό διάταγμα του οποίου η έκδοση -σύμφωνα με καθηγητές του ΤΞΓΜΔ- χρειαζόταν ένα μίνιμουμ 2 ετών. Και ξαφνικά, όσοι ήταν επάνω και στα τελειώματα του εξαμήνου, μαθαίνουν ότι έγινε πλέον προαιρετικό. Ίσως να ήταν και μονόδρομος, γιατί το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι αν το συνεχίζαν ως υποχρεωτικό, είχε καθιερωθεί πλέον προηγούμενο για μόνιμη μείωση των κονδυλίων. Είχαν μειωθεί ήδη από το 2011: Απ' όσο ξέρω, όσοι πήγαν εξάμηνο εξωτερικού στο Δουβλίνο έπαιρναν 150 ευρώ τον μήνα.

Crystal, σωστά θυμάσαι για τα κονδύλια.


----------



## crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Απ' όσο ξέρω, όσοι πήγαν εξάμηνο εξωτερικού στο Δουβλίνο έπαιρναν 150 ευρώ τον μήνα.



!!!!




Cadmian said:


> Θα σας πω κάποια στιγμή τι έχουν κάνει και με το νοίκι στις εστίες, το οποίο φυσικά καταβάλλεται από τους φοιτητές.



Shoot me...


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2013)

Ένα ένα:
Κρύσταλ, αφού είναι σαν το Εράσμους, αναρωτιέμαι τι χρηματοδότηση έχουν άλλοι φοιτητές που κάνουν προγράμματα ανταλλαγών. Αλλά αυτό είναι άσχετο (και παρεμπιπτόντως, με 900 ευρώ ζεις μια χαρά σε επαρχιακό πανεπιστήμιο της Αγγλίας, για Ιρλανδία αμφιβάλλω, ο βασικός μισθός εκεί είναι 1400). Σχετικό είναι το από που έρχονται τα χρήματα. Γιατί αν προέρχονται από ξεχωριστό κονδύλι που κόπηκε και δεν μπορεί το πανεπιστήμιο να χρησιμοποιήσει τα κανονικά του χρήματα για αυτό το σκοπό, τότε δεν γίνεται τίποτα με την πρώτη ματιά (αν και ίσως θα μπορούσε να βρει λύσεις, π.χ. να θεσπίσουν υποτροφίες ίσης αξίας με τα διαθέσιμα χρήματα και να κάνουν μερικές εκδηλώσεις για να ενισχυθεί το ταμείο υποτροφιών πρακτικής εξάσκησης με δωρεές ιδιωτών κλπ, αλλά αυτά είναι επιστημονική φαντασία για την Ελλάδα και πρώτοι οι φοιτητές θα φώναζαν ότι το πανεπιστήμιο ξεπουλιέται στου ιδιώτες). Παρεμπιπτόντως, στις ιατρικές στην Αγγλία είναι ημι-υποχρεωτική πρακτική εξάσκηση φιλανθρωπικού χαρακτήρα. Συνήθως πάνε σε τριτοκοσμικές χώρες και εργάζονται σε νοσοκομεία ΜΚΟ κλπ. Απ'όσο ξέρω δεν χρηματοδοτούνται, αλλά υπάρχουν υποτροφίες και βραβεία για τα έξοδα, που πρέπει να τις ψάξουν οι ίδιοι οι φοιτητές με βοήθεια από το πανεπιστήμιο, φυσικά. Επομένως λύσεις υπάρχουν, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο γρήγορα μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν. 

Επιπλέον, όχι πως θα δώσει σημασία κανένας, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει που βλέπω ειρωνείες στα μηνύματα που ανταλλάσσονται εδώ μέσα σχετικά με την πρύτανη. Οι πολιτικές της απόψεις είναι άσχετες, όσο κι αν οι συνωμοσιολόγοι μας θέλουν να τις θεωρήσουν σχετικές. Και για να το πω πιο λιανά, οι μεγαλύτεροι αγύρτες στη σχολή μου όταν ήμουνα εγώ φοιτήτρια ήταν ένα εργαστήριο που ήταν όλοι ΚΚΕ εσωτερικού/ Συνασπισμός και νεοορθόδοξοι. Με το σταυρό στο ένα χέρι και τον Γκράμσι στο άλλο, είχαν κάνει τη σχολή τσιφλίκι τους. Οπότε δεν πιστεύω στις κομματικές ταμπέλες. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, όσοι κλαίγεστε ότι θα πάνε φυλακή οι φοιτήτριες στο πνεύμα της ισότητας, δεν θα διαβάσατε μέχρι τέλος της είδηση που έλεγε ότι δεν ασκήθηκε τελικά ποινική δίωξη από την πρυτανεία, και συνεπώς οι συλληφθέντες αφέθηκαν ελεύθεροι αργά το βράδυ της Πέμπτης (οι συλλήψεις έγιναν στις εφτά το βράδυ, οι φοιτητές πολιορκούσαν τα γραφεία από το μεσημέρι).


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2013)

Kαι μια ακόμα περιγραφή των συμβάντων εδώ. 
Απόσπασμα:


> Οι συνθήκες που διαμορφώθηκαν στη διάρκεια της τελετής ορκωμοσίας δεν επέτρεψαν στους φοιτητές να κάνουν την παρέμβασή τους. Αυτοί, όμως, επέμεναν να μιλήσουν με την Πρύτανη, κα Αναστασία Σαλή – Παπασαλή και κατευθύνθηκαν προς τον δεύτερο όροφο όπου είναι το γραφείο της. Το διοικητικό προσωπικό καθώς και καθηγητές τους πληροφόρησαν ότι η Πρύτανης είχε φύγει, ενώ οι ίδιοι την άκουγαν να μιλάει μέσα από το γραφείο. Αυτό τους πείσμωσε και αποφάσισαν να μη φύγουν αν δεν την δουν. Η ώρα περνούσε και κάποια στιγμή εμφανίστηκαν αστυνομικοί της ομάδας Δίας μέσα στα γραφεία της Πρυτανείας, εγκλωβίζοντας ουσιαστικά τους φοιτητές μέσα στο χώρο. Η δικαιολογία που πρόβαλλαν ήταν ότι κάποια υπάλληλος είχε χτυπηθεί. Φυσικά, αυτό δεν ευσταθούσε και ρεζιλεύτηκαν όταν η συγκεκριμένη υπάλληλος βγήκε και δήλωσε ότι ήταν μια χαρά. Ο χρόνος περνούσε και κάποια στιγμή, ενώ ομάδα φοιτητών συνεδρίαζε μέσα σε κάποιο από τα γραφεία για να αποφασίσουν τι θα κάνουν στη συνέχεια, οι αστυνομικοί όρμησαν πάνω στους φοιτητές που περίμεναν ακριβώς απέξω και με σπρωξιές και μερικές ‘ψιλές’ οδήγησαν 30 περίπου φοιτητές μέσα σε κλούβα που περίμενε έξω από το κτίριο και τους οδήγησαν στην Γενική Ασφάλεια του νησιού, με την κατηγορία της «διατάραξης οικιακής ειρήνης», μετά από μήνυση που άσκησε η γραμματέας της Πρυτανείας Μαρία – Σπυριδούλα Σπόζιτου. Ο πρόεδρος του ΤΞΓΜΔ, Γιώργος Κεντρωτής, καθώς και 4-5 άλλοι καθηγητές του τμήματος ακολούθησαν τους φοιτητές στην Ασφάλεια για να τους συμπαρασταθούν και να τους βοηθήσουν σε ότι χρειαστούν. Αυτά συνέβησαν το απόγευμα, γύρω στις 7.



Άρα δεν ήταν αίθουσες διδακτικές κλπ, αλλά γραφείο το σημείο που είχαν συγκεντρωθεί οι φοιτητές. Ναι, έχει σημασία.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 20, 2013)

SBE, ξαναδιάβασε τις ανακοινώσεις για να δεις πού πήγαν τα χρήματα από τα κονδύλια. 

Τ' ότι δεν θα έμενε παρά μόνο στην προσαγωγή ήταν το αναμενόμενο. Σκοπός ήταν ο παραδειγματισμός, αν και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση το να αποκτήσεις φάκελο για το τίποτα και χωρίς να έχεις κάνει κάτι αξιόποινο δεν αποκλείει μακροχρόνιες συνέπειες, εντός ή εκτός φοιτητικού συνδικαλισμού.


----------



## elimeli (Jan 20, 2013)

Από τις καινούργιες πληροφορίες που παρέθεσε η SBE κρατάω και τα εξής:

Ο αστυνομικός διευθυντής σε επικοινωνία του με καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημίου δεν είχε την πρόθεση να προβεί σε επιχείρηση, όμως, όταν οι πιέσεις του ασκήθηκαν «από Αθήνα» – υπονοώντας την παρέμβαση Δένδια – δεν μπόρεσε να μην υπακούσει στη διαταγή.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2013)

Κάδμιε, μήπως μπορείς να εξηγήσεις τι σημαίνει "φάκελλος στην αστυνομία" εν έτει 2013, και τι επιπτώσεις έχει αυτό;
Εγώ ξέρω μόνο το ποινικό μητρώο. Κι αυτό περιλαμβάνει _αμετάκλητες καταδικαστικές αποφάσεις_, όχι συλλήψεις για τις οποίες δεν υπήρξε συνέχεια, ούτε κατηγορίες για τις οποίες αθωώθηκες.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2013)

elimeli said:


> Από τις καινούργιες πληροφορίες που παρέθεσε η SBE κρατάω και τα εξής:
> 
> Ο αστυνομικός διευθυντής σε επικοινωνία του με καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημίου δεν είχε την πρόθεση να προβεί σε επιχείρηση, όμως, όταν οι πιέσεις του ασκήθηκαν «από Αθήνα» – υπονοώντας την παρέμβαση Δένδια – δεν μπόρεσε να μην υπακούσει στη διαταγή.



Οι καινούργιες πληροφορίες προέρχονται απο φοιτητές, επομένως δεν είναι αξιόπιστες πηγές όταν αναφέρονται σε πιθανολογίες για ό,τι συνέβη αλλού.


----------



## Themis (Jan 20, 2013)

Αν στο #23 και στο #45 απαντήσω "Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρετε;", θα είμαι προβοκάτορας, έτσι;


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 20, 2013)

Οι δικές μου πληροφορίες που επιβεβαιώνουν τα μέχρι στιγμής λεχθέντα προέρχονται από άτομο μεταξύ των προσαχθέντων, μετράνε ή είναι αναξιόπιστες; Εκτός αν μετράω κι εγώ για τραμπούκος, άρα μην με παίρνετε και τοις μετρητοίς.

Εγώ πάλι βλέπω ότι από τη στιγμή που έγινε η αναφορά σε τραμπούκους η κουβέντα εξελίσσεται τελείως αντανακλαστικά. Δεν υπάρχουν άλλα γεγονότα απ' αυτά που έχουν γραφτεί ήδη, κι αν μη τι άλλο, η παρουσία των καθηγητών στην Ασφάλεια με σκοπό την υποστήριξη των φοιτητών είναι μάλλον ενδεικτική. Ή όχι, επειδή ο Κεντρωτής ήταν στο αντίπαλο ψηφοδέλτιο.

Την δυσανεξία των ελλήνων διδασκόντων (και μπόλικων ελλήνων φοιτητών) απέναντι σε κάθε μορφή διαμαρτυρίας ή οτιδήποτε μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί «αριστερό» (έστω και τελείως ξώφαλτσα) την έχω βιώσει κι εγώ στο Στρασβούργο, αλλά αυτό το μένος στην προκειμένη δεν ξέρω πώς δικαιολογείται. Ξαναλέω, απ' όσο γνωρίζω, άλλα γεγονότα πέραν αυτών που έχουν γραφτεί δεν υπάρχουν. Τώρα αν αυτό δικαιολογεί το τσουβάλιασμα λόγω κακού προηγουμένου, τι να πω. Στην κρίση σας.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2013)

Θέμη, η ερώτησή μου είναι σοβαρότατη. Και περιμένω σοβαρές απαντήσεις, βασισμένες σε στοιχεία. Όχι παραπληροφόρηση που βγαίνει από την ψυχροπολεμική μανία καταδίωξης των ηττημένων του εμφυλίου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Να κάνω μια παρένθεση και να πω ότι μάλλον το Ιόνιο τα έχει λύσει τα άλλα προβλήματα που είχε, όπως π.χ. ταβάνια που έπεφταν, ή καθηγητές που έρχονταν και έφευγαν από την Κέρκυρα χωρίς να ολοκληρώνουν τη διδακτική τους ώρα, ενώ από ό,τι θυμάμαι ο νόμος όριζε πως έπρεπε να μένουν εκεί, που μας έστηναν στα μαθήματα και άλλα τέτοια δευτερεύοντα (θου, Κύριε, θου να μην αρχίσω!), και το πρόβλημά του είναι ότι πήγαν οι φοιτήτριες να διαμαρτυρηθούν στη διοίκηση για το κόψιμο ενός απαραίτητου για την εκπαίδευσή τους εξαμήνου.



Δηλαδή ή κάποιος θα λύσει όλα του τα προβλήματα ταυτόχρονα ή κανένα; Κι αν στο μεταξύ προκύψει ένα θέμα, δεν πρέπει να λυθεί, γιατί δεν έχουν λυθεί όλα τα άλλα; Δεν χρειάζεται να απαντήσεις.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 20, 2013)

Από το αναξιόπιστο λινκ: «Μέσα στην ασφάλεια, πήραν καταθέσεις, αποτυπώματα και φωτογραφίες από τους φοιτητές, οι οποίοι υπέγραψαν καταθέσεις ότι δεν αποδέχονταν τις κατηγορίες». Εδώ άλλο αναξιόπιστο λινκ, αλλά μόνο για αριστερούς, αριστεριστές ή πάσχοντες από μετεμφυλιακή μανία καταδίωξης (ασχέτως φρονημάτων). 

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τα αποτυπώματα καταχωρούνται πλέον σε βάσεις δεδομένων με σκοπό την γρήγορη ταυτοποίηση υπόπτων. Έχω στείλει μήνυμα σε φίλο μου δικηγόρο να τον ρωτήσω επ' αυτού. Φοβάμαι ότι θα πρέπει να περιμένετε από λίγο έως (πιθανότατα) πολύ.

Επίσης είμαι λίγο μικρός (-αντάρης) για να πάσχω από μετεμφυλιακά σύνδρομα. Στην προκειμένη, φοβάμαι ότι άλλος έχει τ' όνομα κι άλλος έχει τη χάρη.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2013)

Πολύ φοβάμαι Κάδμιε ότι ακόμα κι αν είσαι πολύ μικρός μπορείς να πάσχεις από το σύνδρομο. Έχουν φροντίσει οι παλιότεροι να το περάσουν στους νεότερους και παραμένει μεγάλη πληγή της ελληνικής κοινωνίας. 
Και ναι, όπως και να το κάνουμε τα μπλογκ είναι αναξιόπιστες πηγές πληροφοριών. Το γιατί είναι γνωστό, δε χρειάζεται να το επαναλαμβάνουμε, οπότε οι ειρωνείες σου προς εμένα το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι να παρεκκλίνει η συζήτηση. Να με ενοχλήσουν ή να με σιωπήσουν δεν το καταφέρνουν, πάντως. 
Όσο για τα στοιχεία των προσαχθέντων, να σου τα πω εγώ, μην περιμένουμε τον φίλο σου:
Τα δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα κλπ στοιχεία _από προσαγωγή_, καταστρέφονται αφού ελεγχθούν και εφόσον δεν απαγγέλλονται κατηγορίες κλπ. 
Οι αστυνομικοί διαδίδουν ή αφήνουν να εννοηθεί ότι δεν καταστρέφεται τίποτα, αλλά αν όντως συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν παράνομο. Που σημαίνει ότι οι προσαγωγές δεν είναι εμπόδιο σε μετέπειτα διορισμούς στο δημόσιο, ούτε επηρεάζουν το ποινικό μητρώο. Βεβαίως, με την καχυποψία που μας βαράει όλους πιθανόν να μη το πιστεύετε, αλλά για σκεφτείτε το λογικά: αν όντως οι προσαγωγές επηρέαζαν το μέλλον, τότε όλο και κάποιος δεν θα είχε κάνει καμιά προσφυγή; τόση πολλή ομερτά πιά; Τόση συνεργασία από άτομα που συνήθως δεν συνεργάζονται με την αστυνομία;

Απλά, στην περίπτωση της Κέρκυρας, επειδή είναι μικρό μέρος, είναι πολύ πιθανό να θυμούνται ο αστυνομικοί αυτούς που προσάγονται, ειδικά αν πρόκειται για νοστιμούλες μικρούλες. 

ΥΓ Οι προσαχθέντες οφείλουν μόνο συνεργασία στα δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα. Δεν οφείλουν να απαντήσουν σε ερωτήσεις ή να δώσουν κατάθεση. Οι φοιτητές στην περίπτωση μας βλέπω όχι μόνο συνεργάστηκαν, αλλά παρασυνεργάστηκαν. Τι στο καλό, αυτοί που "πήγαν μαζί τους για να τους βοηθήσουν" αυτή τη συμβουλή τους έδωσαν; Τέτοια βοήθεια να λείπει.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 20, 2013)

Χαίρω πολύ, χαιρόπουλος. Μπορώ κι εγώ να γκουγκλάρω, ξέρεις. Και να διαβάζω επίσης. Το αν παίζει σταμπάρισμα από την αστυνομία σε μικρές ή μεγάλες πόλεις μπορούν να στο επιβεβαιώσουν διάφοροι αναξιόπιστοι που έχουν φάει κατά καιρούς προσαγωγές, για πολιτικούς ή μη λόγους. Ή, για να κοπούν και οι εύκολες ειρωνείες, μπορεί να σου τύχει να το διαπιστώσεις και μόνη σου. Ελπίζω να μην γίνει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο. Κι ελπίζω επίσης να καταλαβαίνεις ότι πραγματικά το εννοώ αυτό. Εναλλακτικά, αν σου τύχει, μπορεί να έχεις μία ακόμα ευκαιρία να διαπιστώσεις το πόσο νόστιμη μπορεί να φαίνεσαι.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η Ασφάλεια μάζεψε τους 28 με την κατηγορία της διατάραξης οικιακής ειρήνης, πράγμα που καλύπτει την λήψη αποτυπωμάτων και φωτογραφιών, κι αν διαβάζω σωστά τα αναξιόπιστα λίνκια, οι συλληφθέντες-προσαχθέντες-κάτι ενδιάμεσο (όπως είναι το σύνηθες) αρνήθηκαν και εγγράφως τις κατηγορίες. Δεν ξέρω αν η ευρυμάθεια σου καλύπτει και ζητήματα νομικής φύσεως, εγώ όντας μη νομικίζων δεν μπορώ να κρίνω.Ίσως καλά κάνανε, ασχέτως με τον αν η κυρία πρύτανης θεώρησε γενναιόδωρο εκ μέρους της το να μην απαγγείλει τελικά κατηγορίες. Στην τελική, κάποιοι από τους καθηγητές που πήγανε στην Ασφάλεια είναι και δικηγόροι (και δη μάχιμοι κάποτε), θέλω να πιστεύω ότι κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρανε. 

Η ειρωνεία είναι εύκολη, συμφωνώ, γι' αυτό και δεν θα επιμείνω σε αυτή. Το μένος εξακολουθώ να μην μπορώ να το κατανοήσω, πόσο μάλλον όταν δεν αφορά καν την ταμπακιέρα: Τα αιτήματα για τα οποία έγινε η όλη ιστορία.


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2013)

Τι σχέση έχει η Δανία με τα δικά μας;
(για τα υπόλοιπα νομίζω ότι καλό είναι να κοιτάμε στον καθρέφτη πριν γράψουμε)


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 21, 2013)

Είπα να βάλω κάτι αξιόπιστο. Να κι άλλο ένα.

Ευχαριστώ για την προτροπή, αλλά είμαι αρκετά νόστιμος. Μάλλον αρκετά έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να μου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

Φίλοι μου αγαπημένοι, με στεναχωρείτε. Βάζω στοίχημα ότι μπορεί να γίνει η συζήτηση, να λέτε ο ένας για την ανατολή και ο άλλος για τη δύση, χωρίς να βγάζετε νύχια. Χάνουμε τα επιχειρήματα και προσέχουμε τις νυχιές!


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2013)

Νίκελ, όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά κοιτάμε στις ελληνόφωνες σελίδες της ΕΕ τα δικαιώματα του πολίτη στη Δανία και δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε όταν μας το υποδεικνύουν διακριτικά ότι δεν αναφέρεται η σελίδα που παραθέτουμε στην Ελλάδα (νομίζω ότι η δανέζικη σημαία στο πάνω μέρος, σε καλούτσικο μέγεθος, θα υποψίαζε τον αναγνώστη). 

Σοβαρά πάντως, είναι κρίμα που δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια συζήτηση εδώ μέσα χωρίς να καταλήγουμε σε ειρωνείες (που παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν τις ξεκίνησα εγώ, αλλά ας πούμε ότι φταίω που δεν κατάφερα να τις σταματήσω). Νομίζω ότι το θέμα είναι πλέον μπαγιάτικο μέχρι να εμφανιστούν νεότερα στοιχεία, οπότε...


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 21, 2013)

Δεν γίναμε Δανία του Νότου, δηλαδή; Να διορθώσω τότε το παράπτωμα μου, γιατί αλλού είναι η αληθινή ειρωνεία σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Ελπίζω τώρα να είναι καλύτερα.

Α, και νέα στοιχεία. Μπορείς να τους κράξεις και για τη μορφοποίηση άμα θες.

Για την ταμπακιέρα ακόμα να διαβάσω κάτι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Για την ταμπακιέρα ακόμα να διαβάσω κάτι.


Δεν ξέρω τι απ' όλα είναι η ταμπακιέρα, αλλά πείτε μου: ποιες είναι οι προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες για την επίλυση των φοιτητικών προβλημάτων; Δεν πρέπει να προβλέπεται κάποια διαδικασία όπου ο υπεύθυνος δέχεται αντιπροσωπεία των φοιτητών μετά από κάποια συνεννόηση και συζητάνε εξαντλητικά για να βρουν λύσεις που εξασφαλίζουν την προκοπή των φοιτητών και το καλό όνομα της σχολής; Ακολουθήθηκε αυτή η διαδικασία; Νομίζω ότι διάβασα ότι τους απέφευγε η πρυτάνισσα εδώ και καιρό. Αληθεύει; Ας αρχίσουμε από εκεί για να δούμε πώς κλιμακώθηκε η χαζοκατάσταση (όπου είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλοι έβαλαν το χεράκι τους και ας μη σπεύδουμε να ρίχνουμε όλες τις ευθύνες στην αντίθετη πλευρά από εκείνη που έχουμε αγκαλιάσει).


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2013)

Κάδμιε, σοβαρά περιμένεις να απαντήσω στο #58;
Συνιστώ να πιάσεις πρώτα το υπονοούμενο του Νίκελ και μετά βλέπουμε.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 21, 2013)

SBE, εγώ είμαι κάφρος και αγροίκος και δεν σκαμπάζω από υπονοούμενα. Ως εκ τούτου, το γεγονός ότι καταπιέζω τα βασικά μου ένστικτα εδώ και κάτι σελίδες προκειμένου να απαντήσω όσο πιο κόσμια μπορώ σε κάτι που εσύ ξεκίνησες μπορεί να εκληφθεί ως μέγιστο δείγμα πολιτισμού. Ας εκτιμούμε αυτά τα ελάχιστα ψιχία, η ευτυχία εξάλλου σε αυτά βασίζεται. Λυπάμαι που δεν είμαι ο τόσο βολικός στους ομοϊδεάτες σου κωλοπαιδαράς, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει να ευχαριστήσω κανέναν ή να είμαι βολικός για οποιονδήποτε.

Μπορείς να απαντήσεις όπως θέλεις και σε ότι θέλεις. Τέλος παρέκβασης. Στο θέμα μας τώρα. 

Νίκελ, απ' όσο ξέρω η απόφαση για συνάντηση με την πρύτανη ήταν διαπαραταξιακή, τουλάχιστον στο θέμα του εξαμήνου εξωτερικού. Υποτίθεται ότι μία αντίστοιχη διαπαραταξιακή αντιπροσωπεία θα πήγαινε και στο υπουργείο με σκοπό να συζητήσει τα ίδια ακριβώς αιτήματα -δεν βάζω και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά γι' αυτό, έτσι ακούστηκε. Δεν βρίσκομαι στην Κέρκυρα, οπότε τα μαθαίνω κι εγώ από δεύτερο χέρι (ναι, είπαμε ότι οι πηγές μου είναι αναξιόπιστες, μην το ξανασυζητήσουμε τώρα). Ο τραμπουκισμός εδώ, ξαναλέω, είναι από τα ψηλά προς τα χαμηλά, κι όχι με την σύνηθη (για τα τέρατα αξιοπιστίας του Λαμπράκη και του Μπόμπολα) κατεύθυνση. Υποπτεύομαι ότι αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν προβλήθηκε τόσο πολύ το θέμα από τα κλασικά ΜΜΕ: Τελείως άλλο πράγμα να έχεις χτίσει μια αφήγηση όπου οι φοιτητές είναι δυνάμει εγκληματίες και γι' αυτό δικαιολογείται η άρση του ασύλου, κι άλλο πράγμα τα ΜΑΤ να οδηγούν στην κλούβα νεαρές φοιτήτριες. Ακόμα και ο πιο πωρωμένος οπαδός της ησυχίας, τάξης και ασφάλειας, ακόμα κι ο πιο κυρ-Μήτσος από τον κυρ-Μήτσο θα πάθαινε κρίση συνειδήσεως σε μια τέτοια εικόνα. Κάτι που με λύπη μου διαπιστώνω ότι δεν συνέβη στην περίπτωση αυτού του νήματος. 

Κοινώς, αν αμαυρώνεται το όνομα του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου, δεν αμαυρώνεται λόγω των φοιτητών. Σε αυτή τουλάχιστον την συγκυρία. Επιφυλάσσομαι γιατί όπως και όλα τα πράγματα που άπτονται των κοινωνικών συγκυριών, έτσι και αυτό δεν μπορεί παρά να εμπίπτει στην περιπτωσιολογία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

Cadmian: Λίγη ακόμα πληροφόρηση και να με συγχωρείς που σε κουράζω, αλλά εμένα μου αρέσουν οι πληροφορίες που καταθέτεις.

Είχε γίνει κατάληψη πρόσφατα; Για ποιο λόγο; Πώς τερματίστηκε; 
(Δέχομαι και παραπομπές σε ιστοσελίδες αν βρεις κάτι καλό· να μη σου τρώω και το χρόνο σου.)


----------



## anef (Jan 21, 2013)

Cadmian, καμιά περιπτωσιολογία. Συστηματική καταστολή κάθε αντίδρασης, ακόμα και της πιο αθώας και πιο μικρής για κατατρομοκράτηση του κόσμου είναι αυτή. Δεν είναι το πρώτο δείγμα, δε θα είναι το τελευταίο. Παρεμπιπτόντως (με αφορμή ένα λινκ από Αυγή που έβαλες παραπάνω), η έμφαση στις νομικές πτυχές αυτών των υποθέσεων το παιχνίδι της κυβέρνησης παίζει. Το κράτος είναι σε θέση να καθιστά νόμιμη, είτε εκ των υστέρων είτε προληπτικά, οποιαδήποτε πράξη του (βλ. ζαρντινιέρα, απεργίες που επιτρέπονται μεν αλλά πώς τυχαίνει και όλες βγαίνουν παράνομες, συνδικαλιστές που κατηγορούνται για τη συνδικαλιστική δράση τους με βάση αντιτρομοκρατικούς νόμους κλπ.). Σα να παραπονιέσαι στο ληστή ότι δεν έκανε τη ληστεία σύμφωνα με τους ισχύοντες νόμους και κανονισμούς. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2013)

Βρήκα το παρακάτω: Στην Βουλή ερώτηση για καταγγελίες κατά της Πρύτανη Α. Σαλή (προσπαθώ να παραβλέψω ότι ο ερωτών είναι ο Καμμένος Έλληνας Τέρενς Κουίκ και μεταφέρω την ερώτησή του στη συνέχεια. Ελπίζω στ' αλήθεια αυτά για τα οποία ρωτάει να μην αληθεύουν).

[...]

Η ερώτηση

1. Πώς απαντάτε στην κατηγορία ότι η Πρύτανης του Ι.Π. και υποψήφια στο ψηφοδέλτιο επικρατείας της Νέας Δημοκρατίας Σαλή Παπασαλή ενέκρινε για τον εαυτό της την κάλυψη όλων των εξόδων μετακίνησης και διαμονής στη Θεσσαλονίκη από τον προϋπολογισμό του Ι.Π., προκειμένου να παρακολουθήσει ομιλία του αρχηγού της Ν.Δ. Αντώνη Σαμαρά στη Δ.Ε.Θ;
2. Γνωρίζετε οτι για την δημιουργία της νέας κεντρικής βιβλιοθήκης του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου δόθηκαν συνολικά πάνω από 4.000.000€ και ότι κατά τη διαδικασία μεταφοράς των βιβλίων στην κεντρική βιβλιοθήκη - όπως καταγγέλεται - δόθηκε η εντολή από την Πρυτανεία να καταστραφούν πολλά βιβλία και λεξικά επειδή «δεν χωρούσαν»;

3. Τι έχετε να πείτε για το γεγονός ότι η Πρύτανης αποφάσισε τη δωρεά 48.000€ στο Δήμο Αθηναίων για τη δημιουργία γλυπτοθήκης ταφικής τέχνης στο 1ο Νεκροταφείο Αθηνών; Σε εποχές όπου τα Ταμεία των ΑΕΙ ασφυκτιούν, εγκρίνετε τέτοιες χορηγίες;
4. Με απόφαση της Συγκλήτου δόθηκαν 300.000€ για τη δημιουργία ξενώνα διδασκόντων και προσκεκλημένων, την ίδια ώρα που εκατοντάδες φοιτητές δεν δικαιούνται δωρεάν στέγαση. Τι απαντάτε;​
Ξενώνα διδασκόντων; Πάμε καλά; Όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια, μία από τις «εστίες» ήταν το αθλίας κατάστασης ξενοδοχείο Ιόνιο, στο λιμάνι, όπου συστεγαζόμασταν με εργαζόμενα κορίτσια, αν καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ. 


5. Ένα από τα κτίρια όπου στεγάζεται το Τ.Ξ.Γ.Μ.Δ. είναι το Μέγαρο Καποδίστρια, που βρίσκεται σε άθλια κατάσταση. Γι' αυτόν το λόγο εγκρίθηκε το ποσό των 50.000€ για μελέτη αποκατάστασής του. Πως απαντάτε στο γεγονός ότι με απόφαση του Πρυτανικού Συμβουλίου η απόφαση αυτή τροποποιήθηκε: για τη μελέτη αποκατάστασης του Μεγάρου Καποδίστρια δόθηκαν 500€ και τα υπόλοιπα 49.500€ μεταφέρθηκαν σε άλλα έργα; Και ποιά είναι τα έργα αυτά, για τα οποία ζητώ αναλυτικές εξηγήσεις;​
Στο Μέγαρο Καποδίστρια (που χρονολογείται τουλάχιστον από τη γέννηση του Καποδίστρια) είχε γίνει κατάρρευση της οροφής όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια. 500 ευρώ ίσως φτάνουν να καλύψουν το κόστος αντικατάστασης ενός σκαλιού. 

6. Στο Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο δεν υπάρχουν μόνο έξι τμήματα, τυπικά τουλάχιστον. Υπάρχει και το έβδομο τμήμα «φάντασμα», το Τμήμα Ασιατικών Σπουδών που ιδρύθηκε το 2009 . Το γνωρίζετε ότι το Τμήμα δεν λειτουργεί, δεν έχει δεχθεί εισακτέους, ωστόσο επιβαρύνει κανονικά τον προϋπολογισμό του Ι.Π. (έχουν γίνει προμήθεια βιβλίων ύψους 8.000€ , αγορά επίπλων ύψους 3.900€ κλπ.); Για του λόγου το αληθές σας ενημερώνω ότι τις σχετικές αποφάσεις υπέγραψαν ο τότε Πρύτανης του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου και Πρόεδρος του Τμήματος Ασιατικών Σπουδών μέχρι και σήμερα Δημήτριος Τσουγκαράκης και ο τότε Αντιπρύτανης Οικονομικών Βασίλειος Χρυσικόπουλος.
7. Πώς απαντάτε στην καταγγελία ότι έχει μετατρέψει το κτίριο της Πρυτανείας σε απόρθητο φρούριο, στο οποίο δεν επιτρέπεται η είσοδος για κανένα φοιτητή; Και ότι κάμερες έχουν τοποθετηθεί στην κλειδωμένη είσοδο, η οποία ανοίγει μόνο εφόσον ο φύλακας δεχθεί εντολή, με αποτέλεσμα κάθε προσπάθεια διαλόγου με την Πρυτανεία να αποβαίνει ατελέσφορη;​


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 21, 2013)

Έγινε κατάληψη για τα γενικότερα αιτήματα (πληροφορίες στο λίνκι). Το ΤΞΓΜΔ πρόσφατα (τον Σεπτέμβριο νομίζω) έχασε τα δύο κτίρια που νοίκιαζε (το Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο και το Καλυψώ) και μεταφέρθηκε σε ένα κενό κτίριο του ψυχιατρείου, το οποίο είναι πολύ μικρό για να στεγάσει τους φοιτητές. Αν μετράει ως είδηση, στο βωμό της μετεγκατάστασης θυσιάστηκε το αυτοδιαχειριζόμενο και διαπανεπιστημιακό καφενείο που είχαν στήσει φοιτητές δίπλα από τη λέσχη. 

Τώρα, το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι για το ζήτημα του εξαμήνου εξωτερικού... να και μια πρόσφατη ανακοίνωση, που δεν διαφέρει σε κάτι από τις προηγούμενες. Αν ακουστεί κάτι καινούργιο, θα το αναρτήσω.

Και πραγματικά χαίρομαι που κάποιος τουλάχιστον καταλαβαίνει ότι ο ορθός λόγος δεν μπορεί σε καμία περίπτωση να είναι μόνο ένας.

Έντιτ: Παραπάνω από ένας. Χαίρομαι ακόμα περισσότερο. Άνεφ, εγώ το ξέρω, αλλά αφού στοιχεία θέλουν, στοιχεία ας λάβουν. Κάποιοι επιλέγουν να μην τα κάνουν σαλόνι τραπεζαρία ένα, ασχέτως των στατιστικών.


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2013)

Εντάξει το μάθαμε το ποίημα. Υπάρχει μόνο άσπρο μαύρο, οι κακοί είναι πάντα κακοί και οι καλοί έχουν πάντα φωτοστέφανο, δεν υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές λύσεις για συζήτηση και όποιος έχει αντίρρηση είναι "ομοϊδεάτης" ένας θεός ξέρει ποιών εννοεί ο Cadmian, και επομένως μπορεί ο κάθε Cadmian να τον ειρωνεύεται (φωνάζοντας πάντα ότι δεν το ξεκίνησε αυτός, ο άλλος το ξεκίνησε). Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπενθύμιση, συνεχίστε τη συζήτηση μεταξύ σας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

Σε σχέση με το σχόλιο της anef (για να προλάβω τα διαβάσω τα υπόλοιπα — ο κακομοίρης ο κόκορας έχει λυγίσει από τα βάρη που του φόρτωσα).

Εκείνο το «Θα σας ταράξουμε στη νομιμότητα» ποιος το κρατάει τώρα; :)

Αντιγράφω το ιστορικό από άρθρο του Πάγκαλου (απ' όπου δεν θέλω να αντιγράψω το πολιτικό σχόλιο):

Συμβαίνει να είμαι μάρτυς της γέννησης αυτής της φράσης [«Θα σας ταράξουμε στη νομιμότητα»] που όντως ήταν ιστορική όπως και όταν ελέχθη.
Το 1962 ο Ηλίας Ηλιού, τότε κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος της ΕΔΑ, συνοδευόμενος από στελέχη της Νεολαίας, είχε επισκεφθεί τον μακαρίτη Κωνσταντίνο Τσάτσο, τότε υπουργό Προεδρίας της Κυβερνήσεως του Κωνσταντίνου Καραμανλή. Μετείχα στην αντιπροσωπεία ως γραμματέας της Δημοκρατικής Αντίστασης Σπουδαστών (ΔΑΣ114) που ήταν μια μετωπική οργάνωση της Νεολαίας της ΕΔΑ με σκοπό την προάσπιση των δημοκρατικών δικαιωμάτων.

Σκοπός της επίσκεψης ήταν η διαμαρτυρία για τη βία που ασκείτο στα πανεπιστήμια κυρίως αλλά και στους δρόμους της Αθήνας από τραμπούκους της ΕΚΟΦ (Εθνική Κοινωνική Οργάνωση Φοιτητών), ασφαλίτες του συνδικαλιστικού τμήματος της Αστυνομίας αλλά και από άλλους πολίτες μέλη παρακρατικών οργανώσεων της Δεξιάς και ενίοτε και όργανα του κράτους εν στολή, κυρίως αστυνομικούς.

Ηταν το κλίμα που συνέχιζε τις εκλογές βίας και νοθείας του 1961 και προσπαθούσε να αντιδράσει στην επικράτηση, σε όλες σχεδόν τις σχολές, του ενιαίου μετώπου των δημοκρατικών φοιτητών που συσπείρωνε αριστερούς και κεντρώους φοιτητές καθώς και πολλούς ανοργάνωτους δημοκράτες.

Αφού άκουσε τον Ηλιού ο Τσάτσος, τον παρακάλεσε να μείνουν για λίγο μόνοι. Ηταν φίλοι και οι δύο διανοούμενοι μεγάλου βεληνεκούς με κοσμοπολιτική παιδεία και πλούσια νομική και φιλοσοφική παραγωγή. Η κατ' ιδίαν συνάντηση κράτησε μερικά μόνο λεπτά και όταν βγήκαμε από το υπουργείο ο μακαρίτης Ηλίας, τον οποίο πάντα απεριόριστα εθαύμαζα, αγαπούσα και εκτιμούσα, στράφηκε προς το μέρος μας και μας είπε: «Παιδιά, δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι μου είπε ο κύριος ακαδημαϊκός και καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου στην Ελλάδα και τη Γερμανία».

Και συνέχισε. «Επειδή εσείς οι μαρξιστές έχετε οριστικά κερδίσει τον ιδεολογικό αγώνα, κατέχετε τον χώρο του πανεπιστημίου και του πολιτισμού. Εχετε αλώσει τη νεολαία. Ηλία, δεν έχουμε άλλο τρόπο. Και δεν πρόκειται να παραδοθούμε. Θα σας ταράξουμε στο ξύλο».

Κάποιος τότε ρώτησε: «Και συ τι απάντησες;». Και ο Ηλιού τότε είπε το ιστορικό: «Απάντησα: "Και μεις θα σας ταράξουμε στη νομιμότητα"».

Εννοούσε πιστή και απαρέγκλιτη εφαρμογή του Συντάγματος, σύμφωνα και με το άρθρο 114, εννοούσε πιστή υπακοή στους νόμους του κράτους και αποφυγή κάθε μορφής βίας πέρα από την αυστηρά επιβαλλόμενη εκ των συνθηκών ανάγκη προσωπικής άμυνας.

http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=493986


----------



## anef (Jan 21, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Άνεφ, εγώ το ξέρω, αλλά αφού στοιχεία θέλουν, στοιχεία ας λάβουν. Κάποιοι επιλέγουν να μην τα κάνουν σαλόνι τραπεζαρία ένα, ασχέτως των στατιστικών.



Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, τα στοιχεία πάντα θα λείπουν. Σε άλλες πάλι, τα στοιχεία θα είναι πάντα εκεί, if you know what I mean...

@nickel: Το 'θα σας ταράξουμε στη νομιμότητα' όταν ειπώθηκε από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ νόμιζα πως ήταν αφέλεια. Τώρα νομίζω πως ήταν στρατηγική προσέλκυσης νοικοκυραίων, και αφελής ήμουν εγώ. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Έγινε κατάληψη για τα γενικότερα αιτήματα (πληροφορίες στο λίνκι).


Η πρώτη κατάληψη είχε γίνει το 2000 περίπου, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου (που δε με απατά, γιατί καθυστέρησα 2 χρόνια να ορκιστώ :)). Από τότε, έχει κανείς εικόνα για το πόσες φορές έχει επαναληφθεί αυτό;


----------



## crystal (Jan 21, 2013)

2002 με 2007, καμία.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 21, 2013)

2009 με 2011 είχε γίνει σε μία περίπτωση. Τουλάχιστον μία θυμάμαι εγώ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 21, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Ο τραμπουκισμός εδώ, ξαναλέω, είναι από τα ψηλά προς τα χαμηλά, κι όχι με την σύνηθη (για τα τέρατα αξιοπιστίας του Λαμπράκη και του Μπόμπολα) κατεύθυνση. Υποπτεύομαι ότι αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν προβλήθηκε τόσο πολύ το θέμα από τα κλασικά ΜΜΕ: Τελείως άλλο πράγμα να έχεις χτίσει μια αφήγηση όπου οι φοιτητές είναι δυνάμει εγκληματίες και γι' αυτό δικαιολογείται η άρση του ασύλου, κι άλλο πράγμα τα ΜΑΤ να οδηγούν στην κλούβα νεαρές φοιτήτριες. Ακόμα και ο πιο πωρωμένος οπαδός της ησυχίας, τάξης και ασφάλειας, ακόμα κι ο πιο κυρ-Μήτσος από τον κυρ-Μήτσο θα πάθαινε κρίση συνειδήσεως σε μια τέτοια εικόνα.



Το συνένα μου. Με κάλυψες πλήρως!

Νίκελ, πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό με τον Ηλιού! Παλάβρα, έπαθα πλάκα με τις εστίες, τη βιβλιοθήκη κτλ.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2013)

Τείνω πάντως να σχηματίσω την εικόνα ότι το πράγμα πήγε κάπως έτσι: η πρυτανεία φοβήθηκε μην ξαναγίνουν καταλήψεις, διότι είναι λογικό οι φοιτήτριες (είμαστε και πολλές :)) να αντιδράσουν έτσι, δεδομένης της κατάστασης στο πανεπιστήμιο και δεδομένου ότι οι φοιτητικές κινήσεις διαμαρτυρίας κάπως έτσι πάνε συνήθως. 

Η πρυτανεία λοιπόν, αντί να δεχτεί τους φοιτητές να συζητήσουν, να δει πώς μπορεί να λυθεί το θέμα, φώναξε την αστυνομία για να γλιτώσει το μετά: καταλήψεις, χάσιμο μαθημάτων, και φτου κι απ' την αρχή.

Ακόμα κι αν αυτά που ρωτάει ο Καμμένος Κουίκ δεν ευσταθούν, αν δηλαδή πράγματι δεν υπάρχει κακοδιαχείριση και όντως το πανεπιστήμιο δεν έχει χρήματα, είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάποιος τρόπος θα υπήρχε για να γίνει το εξάμηνο εξωτερικού - ίσως με συνεργασία με τα πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού, ή χρηματοδότηση από την ΕΕ. Είναι ένα κομμάτι που είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο για την εκπαίδευση ενός μεταφραστή, κατά τη γνώμη μου, και μου φαίνεται σπασμωδική η κίνηση του «πονάει κεφάλι, κόψει εξάμηνο» που φαίνεται να ακολουθήθηκε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

Από την ιστοσελίδα για τις καταλήψεις που ανέφερε ο Cadmian:

Πλαίσιο ΠΑΣΠ:

 Να μην συνεχιστεί η κατάληψη για να μην χαθεί το εξάμηνο.
 Πραγματοποίηση πορείας και καθιστικής διαμαρτυρίας στην πρυτανεία με την παρουσία ΜΜΕ.
 Σύνταξη επιστολής για το εξάμηνο εξωτερικού προς την πρυτανική αρχή και το Υπουργείο Παιδείας.
 *Πραγματοποίηση εθελοντικών μεταφράσεων έναντι αμοιβής για δημόσιους και ιδιωτικούς φορείς. Η αμοιβή να διατίθεται για την κάλυψη των εξόδων του εξαμήνου εξωτερικού.*
 Να μένουν περισσότερες ώρες ανοιχτές η κεντρική βιβλιοθήκη και η βιβλιοθήκη των λεξικών.

Να κάτι διαφορετικό! Θα έλεγα μάλιστα: «Μ' ένα σμπάρο δυο τρυγόνια», δυο φορές εξάσκηση.


----------



## rogne (Jan 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> *Πραγματοποίηση εθελοντικών μεταφράσεων έναντι αμοιβής για δημόσιους και ιδιωτικούς φορείς. Η αμοιβή να διατίθεται για την κάλυψη των εξόδων του εξαμήνου εξωτερικού.*
> ...
> Να κάτι διαφορετικό! Θα έλεγα μάλιστα: «Μ' ένα σμπάρο δυο τρυγόνια», δυο φορές εξάσκηση.



Εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται _αυτοχρηματοδότηση _του εξαμήνου εξωτερικού: "τράβα πιάσε δουλειά να μπορείς να πηγαίνεις έξω". 

Και τι θα πει "εθελοντικές μεταφράσεις έναντι αμοιβής"; Εθελοντικές θα είναι τελικά ή αμειβόμενες; Ή μήπως "εθελοντές" σημαίνει αυτοί και αυτές που θα... θέλουν οι δημόσιοι και ιδιωτικοί φορείς;


----------



## rogne (Jan 21, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ακόμα κι αν αυτά που ρωτάει ο Καμμένος Κουίκ δεν ευσταθούν...



Ο Κουίκ "τσίμπησε" αυτούσιο κείμενο φοιτητικής παράταξης του ΤΞΓΜΔ και το έκανε ερώτηση στη Βουλή. Προς υπεράσπισή του, η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των ερωτήσεων στη Βουλή έτσι γίνονται: κόπι-πέιστ από ανακοινώσεις άλλων (συχνά εν αγνοία τους) για θέματα που πήραν δημοσιότητα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

rogne said:


> Εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται _αυτοχρηματοδότηση _του εξαμήνου εξωτερικού.


Είναι. Στα πόσα τέρμενα βάζεις εσύ να είναι «ιδιωτικά» (με δίδακτρα) όλα τα πανεπιστήμια; (Εκτός από κάποια αχούρια του δημοσίου.)


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 21, 2013)

Εγώ έχω μία απορία. Βγήκε κανείς από την πρυτανεία να πει: "έτσι δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε, στείλτε μου 2-3 αντιπροσώπους την Πέμπτη στις 4 και αδειάστε μας τη γωνιά";


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

agezerlis said:


> Εγώ έχω μία απορία. Βγήκε κανείς από την πρυτανεία να πει: "έτσι δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε, στείλτε μου 2-3 αντιπροσώπους την Πέμπτη στις 4 και αδειάστε μας τη γωνιά";


Καλά, κι εγώ την είχα αυτή την απορία από την αρχή, αλλά περιμένεις να πάρεις αξιόπιστη απάντηση;

Και, προτού παρεξηγηθώ:
Δεν αναφέρομαι στους συνομιλητές. Εννοώ ότι πρόκειται για μια λεπτομέρεια την οποία τρέχα γύρευε ποιος θα μας την απαντήσει.


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλά, κι εγώ την είχα αυτή την απορία από την αρχή, αλλά περιμένεις να πάρεις αξιόπιστη απάντηση;



Ίσως υπάρχει έμμεση απάντηση: εγώ αν ήμουν πρύτανης και είχα βγει να πω τα παραπάνω και είτε με αγνόησαν είτε μου τσαμπουκαλεύτηκαν (οπότε υποχρεώθηκα να φωνάξω την αστυνομία) θα είχα βγάλει μετά ανακοίνωση όπου θα έλεγα ότι εγώ τους έδωσα πολιτισμένη λύση και αυτοί την αρνήθηκαν.

ΥΓ Κάπως παρόμοια δεν είναι αυτή η κατάσταση με τον Αντόρνο το 1969 που είχε φωνάξει την αστυνομία και μετά στη δίκη άρχισε να συζητά με τον Κραλ πάνω στη "φαινομενολογία της κατάληψης";


----------



## rogne (Jan 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Είναι. Στα πόσα τέρμενα βάζεις εσύ να είναι «ιδιωτικά» (με δίδακτρα) όλα τα πανεπιστήμια; (Εκτός από κάποια αχούρια του δημοσίου.)



Μπα, νομίζω ότι θ' αργήσουν: δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει πελατεία. 

ΥΓ. Υπάρχουν όμως αντιστάσεις: View attachment 3525


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 21, 2013)

agezerlis said:


> Εγώ έχω μία απορία. Βγήκε κανείς από την πρυτανεία να πει: "έτσι δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε, στείλτε μου 2-3 αντιπροσώπους την Πέμπτη στις 4 και αδειάστε μας τη γωνιά";



Όχι. Βγήκε η γραμματέας (!) για να κάνει μήνυση. Πέραν τούτου, τίποτα. Ούτε καν μια προειδοποίηση, «θα φωνάξω τα ΜΑΤ», κάτι.


----------



## rogne (Jan 21, 2013)

agezerlis said:


> Κάπως παρόμοια δεν είναι αυτή η κατάσταση με τον Αντόρνο το 1969 που είχε φωνάξει την αστυνομία και μετά στη δίκη άρχισε να συζητά με τον Κραλ πάνω στη "φαινομενολογία της κατάληψης";



Τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα του Αντόρνο, φίλτατε! Αλήθεια, μέχρι εδώ ακούγονται...


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 21, 2013)

rogne said:


> Τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα του Αντόρνο, φίλτατε! Αλήθεια, μέχρι εδώ ακούγονται...



Ενδιαφέρουσα η μακάβρια σύνδεση. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι, λίγους μήνες πριν πεθάνει, φοιτητές είχαν μοιράσει φυλλάδιο που έγραφε "Adorno als Institution ist tot".


----------



## anef (Jan 21, 2013)

rogne said:


> Τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα του Αντόρνο, φίλτατε! Αλήθεια, μέχρι εδώ ακούγονται...



Γιατί, rogne; Δεν βλέπεις τα magna (τι magna, maxima) moralia της Σαλή;


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Λόγω εξωφορουμικών πιέσεων δεν έχω προλάβει να πω ένα-δυο πράγματα ακόμα, αλλά θα γράψω κάτι εύκολο που πέρασε από το μυαλό μου: Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν υπάρχει φόρουμ των φοιτητών του ΤΞΓΔΜ του Ιονίου (απ' όπου θα μπορούσαμε να μάθουμε κάτι παραπάνω). Δεν υπάρχει ούτε καν μέλος του δικού μας φόρουμ που να ανήκει στους σημερινούς φοιτητές. Άντε να κάνεις θετικές σκέψεις μετά...


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 22, 2013)

agezerlis said:


> Εγώ έχω μία απορία. Βγήκε κανείς από την πρυτανεία να πει: "έτσι δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε, στείλτε μου 2-3 αντιπροσώπους την Πέμπτη στις 4 και αδειάστε μας τη γωνιά";





agezerlis said:


> Ίσως υπάρχει έμμεση απάντηση: εγώ αν ήμουν πρύτανης και είχα βγει να πω τα παραπάνω και είτε με αγνόησαν είτε μου τσαμπουκαλεύτηκαν (οπότε υποχρεώθηκα να φωνάξω την αστυνομία) θα είχα βγάλει μετά ανακοίνωση όπου θα έλεγα ότι εγώ τους έδωσα πολιτισμένη λύση και αυτοί την αρνήθηκαν.



Τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται. Φαίνεται ότι πριν να γράψω το παραπάνω σχόλιο, εδώ στη λεξιλογία, η πρυτανεία είχε όντως βγάλει ανακοίνωση στην οποία έλεγε πάνω-κάτω ό,τι θα είχα πει κι εγώ.



> Πράγματι, παρά την επί τόπου έγγραφη επανεπιβεβαίωση του συγκεκριμένου ραντεβού για την επόμενη εβδομάδα με την Πρύτανη -του ήδη ορισμένου στους εκπροσώπους των φοιτητών υπό μορφήν μάλιστα επίσημης προσκλήσεως από τη Γραμματεία της Πρυτανείας- ομάδα των φοιτητών αρνήθηκε να αποχωρήσει. Παρά τις αλλεπάλληλες διαπραγματεύσεις με καθηγητές του Ιδρύματος, δεν εισακούσθηκαν οι παρακλήσεις των μελών του διοικητικού προσωπικού, οι οποίοι προσπαθούσαν να αποχωρήσουν από την εργασία τους λόγω της προ πολλού παρέλευσης του ωραρίου τους και να ασφαλίσουν το κτίριο για το οποίο ήσαν υπεύθυνοι.


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2013)

επανεπιβεβαίωση = επιβεβαίωση, methinks


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2013)

Costas said:


> επανεπιβεβαίωση = επιβεβαίωση, methinks


Ίσως εννοεί ότι αναγκάστηκαν να τους το επιβεβαιώσουν εγγράφως και δεύτερη φορά, επιτόπου, και το είχαν επιβεβαιώσει εγγράφως όταν κλείστηκε.


----------



## Costas (Jan 23, 2013)

Ναι, τους το ματαξαναείπε.


----------



## Electra (Jan 23, 2013)

Costas said:


> επανεπιβεβαίωση = επιβεβαίωση, methinks



επανεπιβεβαίωση = reconfirmation:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/reconfirm

I've read the whole thread. I've tried to find something in the English-speaking press about this, but no joy!


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 23, 2013)

SBE said:


> Kαι μια ακόμα περιγραφή των συμβάντων εδώ.



Αυτό μόλις τώρα το διάβασα. Ένα μικρό παράθεμα:



> Προσωπικό σχόλιο συντρόφισσας:
> 
> Με κάθε ευκαιρία η κρατική χούντα δείχνει στους πολίτες τα δόντια της, κάνοντας επίδειξη δύναμης, αποφασισμένη να τρομοκρατήσει τους πάντες με τη μέθοδο της μηδενικής ανοχής στην παραμικρή διαμαρτυρία. Μέσα στη λαϊκή αγορά πριν από λίγες μέρες, απλοί πολίτες έγιναν μάρτυρες εισβολής οπλισμένων αδρών στην κατάληψη Λέλας Καραγιάννη. Σήμερα, φοιτητές κατατρομοκρατήθηκαν και στοχοποιήθηκαν επειδή μια ανεγκέφαλη φασιστοπρύτανης έδωσε εντολή και απαίτησε η αστυνομία να της ‘καθαρίσει’ την αυλή της – λες και είναι τσιφλίκι του πατέρα της η πρυτανεία – από τους ενοχλητικούς φοιτητές, αυτούς που έφτασαν να ζητάνε το αυτονόητο: δωρεάν εκπαίδευση και ίσες ευκαιρίες στη μάθηση για όλους!!


Τα περί χούντας, ανεγκέφαλης, κ.λπ. δεν πρόκειται να τα σχολιάσω, απλώς δείχνουν το επίπεδο του ανθρώπου που τα γράφει. Τον σεξισμό, όμως, δεν μπορώ να τον αγνοήσω: "τσιφλίκι *του πατέρα της*", πάει να πει ότι η ίδια τσιφλίκι προφανώς δεν μπορεί να έχει, μόνο ο μπαμπάς της. Αν αυτά τα γράφουν οι συντρόφισσες, φαντάζομαι τι θα γράφουν οι σύντροφοι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2013)

Δεν μπόρεσα να διαβάσω γιατί εκείνο το «θα προσαγάγεται» στον τίτλο μού προκάλεσε προσωρινή τύφλωση.


----------



## Costas (Jan 23, 2013)

Ο τίτλος με το "προσαγάγεται" είναι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, του σάιτ, όχι της ανακοίνωσης των φοιτητριών.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2013)

Του σάιτ είναι. Συγγνώμη που δεν το έκανα σαφές. Καλό είναι να τα λέμε αυτά, να μη νομίζει ο κόσμος ότι ασχολούμαι με έμμεσες γλωσσικές επιθέσεις!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2013)

Από την εμπειρία μου πάντως, σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις it takes two to tango. Στην προκειμένη, ωστόσο, νομίζω πως ακόμα κι αν αυτά που λέει η πρυτανεία αληθεύουν, θα μπορούσε να είχε φωνάξει την αστυνομία για να βγάλει απλώς τις φοιτήτριες από το κτίριο, χωρίς προσαγωγές και τα τοιαύτα - που, αν το καλοδείς, κοστίζει και στο ελληνικό κράτος σε ανθρωποώρες. 

Και από τη θητεία μου στο συγκεκριμένο τμήμα, δεν θυμάμαι να υπήρχε σωστή αντιμετώπιση των φοιτητών από την ηγεσία του τμήματος και τους καθηγητές του (θου, όπως ξανάπα).


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 23, 2013)

Για την ταμπακιέρα, εγώ απλά θα επαναματαναρτήσω την ανακοίνωση της ΕΔΙΠ γιατί μάλλον κάπου χάθηκε στον όλο ορυμαγδό. 

Κι από' κει και πέρα, κι επειδή για οτιδήποτε άλλο μένει περί ταμπακιέρας με κάλυψε η Άνεφ πλήρως, αν το ζήτημα μετατοπιστεί στο ποιος τελικά μεταφέρει τα γεγονότα με ακρίβεια, η ΕΔΙΠ ή η Πρυτανεία, οι νομικοί, νομικίζοντες και νομικολογούντες θα γνωρίζουν το in dubio pro reo. Και για να μην θεωρηθώ κι εγώ σεξιστής, όποιος έχει την δυνατότητα να καλεί τα ΜΑΤ γιατί μπορεί μόνο ως αδύναμος δεν μπορεί να θεωρείται. Ασχέτως φύλου.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2013)

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
μου προωθήθηκε σήμερα σχετικό δελτίο τύπου της ελληνικής εταιρείας μεταφρασεολογίας, και το παραθέτω εδώ. 


ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΕΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ
http://hst-translationstudies.gr/
Δελτίο Τύπου
Το Δ.Σ. της Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Μεταφρασεολογίας εκφράζει την έντονη ανησυχία του για τα γεγονότα που διαδραματίστηκαν πριν από λίγες ημέρες στο Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο.
Όταν εκπρόσωποι του Συλλόγου Φοιτητών ζήτησαν να συζητήσουν με την Πρύτανη του Ιονίου για θέματα που αφορούν στην υποβάθμιση των σπουδών στο Τμήμα Ξένων Γλωσσών, Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας, βρέθηκαν αντιμέτωποι με την Αστυνομία, που είχε κληθεί, όπως πληροφορηθήκαμε, για διατάραξη οικιακής ειρήνης. Ένας φοιτητής προπηλακίστηκε από αστυνομικό όταν ζήτησε να δει το ένταλμα σύλληψης, ενώ 27 φοιτητές και φοιτήτριες προσήχθησαν από την αστυνομία.
Η ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου, η Πανελλήνια Ένωση Επαγγελματιών Μεταφραστών Πτυχιούχων Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου και άλλοι φορείς καταδίκασαν ήδη αυτό το πρωτοφανές παιδαγωγικό, ακαδημαϊκό και ηθικό ατόπημα. 
Θεωρούμε υποχρέωσή μας να διαμαρτυρηθούμε και εμείς για αυτή την απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά απέναντι στους μελλοντικούς μεταφραστές και μεταφρασεολόγους και να τονίσουμε ότι ο σεβασμός των δημοκρατικών ακαδημαϊκών αξιών διαφυλάττει και
το επιστημονικό κύρος του κατεξοχήν τριτοβάθμιου εκπαιδευτικού φορέα του κλάδου μας.
Ελπίζουμε ότι όλοι οι θεσμικοί φορείς θα επιδείξουν την απαραίτητη ψυχραιμία και σωφροσύνη, ώστε να μην καλλιεργείται κλίμα φόβου στις σχολές και καλούμε την Πολιτεία να εκτιμήσει την αποφασιστική σημασία της εκπαίδευσης για την ανάπτυξη της χώρας.​


Πληροφορούμαι επίσης ότι το ραντεβού στο οποίο αναφέρεται η πρυτανεία επιβεβαιώθηκε με ανυπόγραφη ηλεκτρονική επικοινωνία μετά το συμβάν. Θέλω να πω, στο βαθμό που γνωρίζω, δεν μπορεί να αποδειχθεί γραπτώς ότι όντως η πρυτανεία είχε κλείσει ραντεβού να μιλήσει με τους φοιτητές - φαντάζομαι ότι αν αυτό δεν ισχύει, η πρυτανεία θα αναρτήσει κάπου τη σχετική επικοινωνία.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2013)

Με αφορμή ανακοίνωση του ΣΜΕΔ που μπήκε αλλού, να προσθέσω και τις παρεμβάσεις της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Επαγγελματιών Μεταφραστών, Αποφοίτων Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου (ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ) για τις συλλήψεις γιατί βλέπω ότι εδώ δεν υπάρχει. Για το ίδιο θέμα θα βρείτε και στην ίδια σελίδα ανακοινώσεις και άλλων φορέων, όπως του Συλλόγου Διδασκόντων Ι.Π., του Συλλόγου Φοιτητών ΤΞΓΜΔ, κλπ: http://www.peempip.gr/index.php?opt...sity&catid=11:announcements&Itemid=31&lang=el


Για το θέμα του εξαμήνου εξωτερικού από όσο γνωρίζω έχουν προβεί ήδη από τον Ιανουάριο και σε ενέργειες σύμφωνα με το νόμο και άλλοι φορείς. Αν μάθω και κάτι άλλο, θα το ανεβάσω.


----------

